# OOC Thread for Warcraft D20 PbP - My life for the Horde... (Calling Verbatim)



## Evil Ujio (Feb 18, 2005)

Our OOC Thread... with links to stuff 

The Rogue's Gallery

Against the Razormanes - Part 1

*Important NPCs Introduced thus far!*

*Captain Horga*

Captain Horga is a veteran of the wars, and although relatively young won this “post” for his service.  He is a simple man with simple values and honors his wife and child in all he does.  He is a large orc with one missing eye and a patch to cover the scarred remnants of his missing eye.  He wears clean silver chain mail and often rides his dire wolf mount, Scorn into battle.  The people of the village respect him and he has proven his worth many times in battle and as a leader. 

*Mirlus Fireborn*

Born during the war, Mirlus is an orphan of the wars, and never knew his family.  He had an affinity for the powers of the spirit though and was trained in the mastery of the spirits.  He came to Korga’s Stand over two years ago as a wanderer and has since become the village healer and aide to Captain Horga.  The two have become steady friends in the intervening years.  Mirlus has defended the lands of Korga’s Stand many times and his powers to heal have made him very respected amongst the populace.  Mirlus has a slim build for an orc and usually dresses in practical clothes of crimson and black, he is very conscious of what he wears and always tries to wear the most stylish of clothes, for an orc he is quite handsome and well groomed.

*Lekah of the Darkspear Tribe*

Lekah is a lean, beautiful troll woman; she is very confident in her looks and very confident in her abilities.  She is playful, but also very insulting at times, and tends to see things in degrees of just how much she can get out of something.  She is anything but altruistic, and does not go out of her way to help people.  In her mind if you can’t help yourself, then you are weak and deserve whatever you get.

Currently she is a traveler from her adopted village, and she enjoys to travel and se where the wind takes her.  She is fiercely independent and deals with people on her terms or not at all, but she has a softer side, when she chooses to reveal it, which is rare.

*Lady Ravenheart*

_Placeholder Text_

*The Green Witch*

_Placeholder Text_


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 18, 2005)

I'm interested. I've owned the books for a while now and have done nothing with them. I think Horde could be fun! Maybe a goblin inventor type for me, with some slick gadgets. Would that fit? Is it even in the books?   I don't remember. Let me know.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 19, 2005)

If knowledge of the setting/core book is not required I'd be interested.

I own the monster book for warcraft but not any of the other books and only played the first warcraft game. But playing a full orc is always pretty fun. Or any of the trolls from the monster book. I think there is a really low ECL one in there.

They do use some core classes right?


----------



## Evil Ujio (Feb 19, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> If knowledge of the setting/core book is not required I'd be interested.
> 
> I own the monster book for warcraft but not any of the other books and only played the first warcraft game. But playing a full orc is always pretty fun. Or any of the trolls from the monster book. I think there is a really low ECL one in there.
> 
> They do use some core classes right?



 Yes they use some core classes, and they have Jungle Trolls in the Alliance & Horde Companion, which I have.  Knowledge is not needed but you may want to the core rule book to get the most effect out of the game...

*Bobitron*

Yes they have slick goblin inventors, just create a Tinkerer, and that would be apt for the game


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 19, 2005)

Evil Ujio said:
			
		

> *Bobitron*
> 
> Yes they have slick goblin inventors, just create a Tinkerer, and that would be apt for the game




Cool!   I'll get a basic premise up tomorrow, but right now it's between a goblin and one of those great trolls.


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 19, 2005)

After looking through the books (I have the Core book, Horde and Alliance, and Magic and Mayhem), I am settled on a goblin tinkerer. He worked as a mercenary, building and repairing technology for the Horde, but has gotten it in his mind to get out of the workshop and see what all those goblin merchants are always talking about. 

Do you think we could start at third level or so? That way I can have enough money to get some technology. Or do you want to stick with 1st level? Should I use a standard 28 point buy from the DMG? 

I can have a character up this weekend, if I hear from you. I hope enough people are interested. I'd be happy in a small group as well.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Feb 19, 2005)

standard starting level is 2, for Warcraft, but we may go as high as 4 not sure yet, let me cook up some ideas


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 19, 2005)

Evil Ujio said:
			
		

> standard starting level is 2, for Warcraft, but we may go as high as 4 not sure yet, let me cook up some ideas




Sounds good, I'll make him second now, but will have some good ideas ready if we go a bit higher.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 20, 2005)

Evil Ujio said:
			
		

> Yes they use some core classes, and they have Jungle Trolls in the Alliance & Horde Companion, which I have.  Knowledge is not needed but you may want to the core rule book to get the most effect out of the game...
> 
> *Bobitron*




It's not in the cards right now for me to buy and read the core book but playing an ignorant sod of a horde member sounds like a fun way to learn the setting through experience!

Which unmodified core classes are OK?


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 20, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> It's not in the cards right now for me to buy and read the core book but playing an ignorant sod of a horde member sounds like a fun way to learn the setting through experience!
> 
> Which unmodified core classes are OK?




Classes won't be hard. Bard, Cleric, Druid, Monk, Paladin, and Ranger do not exist.

Barbarian and Fighter both gain a new class skill, Knowledge (Military Tactics). Rogue gains Use Technological Device. Sorcerer and Wizard stay the same, but have a more limited spell list, with less access to Summoning and Necromancy.

The trickier part will be race, as each one other than human is special for Warcraft. Maybe we could help you out by email?


----------



## Voadam (Feb 20, 2005)

I'll be going with Jungle Troll from Manual of Monsters an ECL +1 race if that is OK.

Snarrek's people are considered superstitious by the other races. The jungle trolls know better however. Their ancestors do come back as spirits that can influence the world, this is the basis of troll Voodoo magic.

This was Snarrek's undoing for the spirit of his Great grandfather Mortek was a malicious and nasty cuss who felt that Snarrek's parents were mated at an unauspicious time resulting in Snarrek being bad jujuj for his tribe. The grandfather thherefore threatened the tribe with his ill will if Snarrek was to remain with them once he was a full man. Therefore after Snarrek passed his manhood ritual and gained his own name it was decided that for the good of the tribe and to stop his dead great grandfather from further persecuting the family and cursing the tribe Snarrek would seek his fortune away from the tribe.

Snarrek was not really happy with this and it fuels his anger. He does not know much of the wider world but he will seek to make his way with his axe and if he can do so in  way that lets him vent his frequent boiling over rages, so much the better.

I'm thinking barbarian with extra rage (from complete warrior).

my e-mail is voadam at hotmail dot com if needed.


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 20, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> I'll be going with Jungle Troll from Manual of Monsters an ECL +1 race if that is OK.
> 
> I'm thinking barbarian with extra rage (from complete warrior).
> 
> my e-mail is voadam at hotmail dot com if needed.




I'll email you the info from Alliance and Horde about Jungle Trolls, it might be changed from the info in that MM.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 21, 2005)

I'd be interested in joining, I've got an orc healer (aiming for shaman) in mind.


----------



## doghead (Feb 21, 2005)

I do so like playing the monster races ...

Evil Ujio, if you don't mind the fact that I don't have Warcraft, and that I'm going to be away for two weeks, I'm interested.

I'd probably go with a straight fighter, although a rogue might be better. I pretty easy. I was playing a hobgoblin in another game that seems to have died, so that was my first thought. However, again, I'm easy. I've been looking to try different character types a bit. I was thinking of pairing up with one of the races already taken. I don't know why, but having at least two of one type feels a bit more 'hordish'. 

But then again, as usual, I really don't know what I'm talking about.

After that outstanding pitch, how can you say no?

*doghead scratches his head* 

_perhaps thats not the smartest thing to say. now which one of these buttons cancels the post again ..._


----------



## Evil Ujio (Feb 21, 2005)

Sounds good, I want to take my time and get this right... all I know for sure is that the game will begin in Durotar in a village of my design, and will build from there  I will try and capture the flavor of the games and the setting as best as I can


----------



## Voadam (Feb 22, 2005)

Is this going to be an evil campaign or just a monstrous race but still good guys campaign?

Jungle trolls are listed as often CE.

Also Bobitron sent me the alliance and horde stats for Jungle Trolls, they are slightly different from the Manual of Monsters one I have (no natural armor +2 but gain common as an automatic language). I'm fine with either version.

Will this be point buy or will you roll stats for us to assign?


----------



## Voadam (Feb 22, 2005)

doghead said:
			
		

> I do so like playing the monster races ...
> 
> Evil Ujio, if you don't mind the fact that I don't have Warcraft, and that I'm going to be away for two weeks, I'm interested.
> 
> ...





I often find it fun to explore a setting I don't know anything about so that I can learn the world flavor in character and without metagame setting knowledge. And with ignorant humanoids as the basis of the party, there is an in game reason to be ignorant of many things.


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 22, 2005)

Don't have any of the books but would love to play a goblin - rogue or scorcerer, what do you suggest?


----------



## doghead (Feb 22, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> I often find it fun to explore a setting I don't know anything about so that I can learn the world flavor in character and without metagame setting knowledge. And with ignorant humanoids as the basis of the party, there is an in game reason to be ignorant of many things.




I do as well. 

But there is a down side, you need a lot more support to get characters made up, you ask more dumb questions and generally make the DM's life harder. So I like to give them plenty of opportunity to say "Go Away!".

Personally, I'm not great at playing 'evil' characters. You know, the inflict pain and suffering just for a laugh type of charcaters. I don't mind playing characters in parties with that type of character, so long as the everyone understands that inter-character conflict is not personal. Take a look at Tsu'koka, my hobgoblin Song Speaker (bard) to see what I mean. If the game had of continued, you would have found him increasingly attempting to forge some sense of unity into the party. Whether he's got what it takes to do so is another matter. There are some fairly tough monsters in that group.

With the way things are shaping up, I'm thinking that the Orc fighter is looking good. Perhaps with some emphasis on ranged weapons. Or maybe two weapon fighting (I'll leave the Power attacking great cleaving bit to the troll).

Might head off and scratch out some ideas in the dirt.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Feb 23, 2005)

The horde is not evil, you can easily be good characters


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 23, 2005)

Evil Ujio said:
			
		

> The horde is not evil, you can easily be good characters




I'm going with self-interested, money-grubbing Chaotic Neutral.

Just a reminder to everyone, DrivethruRPG has the Warcraft D20 book, Lands of Conflict, free for download right now. I haven't had a chance to read it yet, but it includes...

'~An extensive look at campaigning in earlier eras of Warcraft’s history, along with an updated and thorough timeline.
~Descriptions of all major regions on the eastern continents of Azeroth, Khaz Modan and Lordaeron, along with stats for prominent NPCs and for mass combat units.'


----------



## doghead (Feb 23, 2005)

Some shade of Neutral would be the most interesting I think.

What lines are you thinking along for character generation? I did some scratching in the dirt, but its necessarily fairly rough at this stage.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 23, 2005)

I got Lands of Conflict last night and read the first 18 pages. It looks like it will be a pretty good gazetteer.

It sounds like jungle trolls and humans have been enemies for over ten thousand years.

And even if the horde is not Chaotic evil, most jungle trolls are.

I'm thinking a chaotic neutral mercenary then, with a strong emphasis on personal honor and a warrior code. So he is happy to fight for his honor or for money, but Snarrek is not cruel or malicious. Personal relationships are more important than group or race affiliations, so his orc and goblin buddies are bond companions because they are his buddies not because they are part of the horde or whatever.


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 23, 2005)

doghead said:
			
		

> What lines are you thinking along for character generation? I did some scratching in the dirt, but its necessarily fairly rough at this stage.




Goblin tinker for me. He's going to be a grenade throwing maniac named Tel.


----------



## doghead (Feb 23, 2005)

The ragged remains of a mercenary group or warband sounds good. It give the party some form of initial cohesion. On the other hand, Evil Uijo mentioned starting it in a village, so perphaps they will all be local boys, er ... monsters.

I quite keen to see what the jungle troll can do. I think chaotic neutral might be a the alignment of choice. I don't think it works against the band of whatever concept. Being chaotic doesn't mean that you are unable to recognise the value of some form of coordination.

Personally, I tend to see level 2 characters as rather inexperienced. The concepts of battle hardened and second level don't easily mesh I think.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Feb 23, 2005)

*Interested in joining.*

Hello ! 
I'm quite interested in joining in as another goblin Tinker, just one goblin is a lonely goblin. 
So if DM still have free space, I would love to join in the game. My Groog will be LN, and militaristic loon for a goblin. How create character ? Using standard point rules from DMG ? Or different ones ?

IC Scene:

"Bozz ..."

"Wat ?!"

"Don' touch that red button, Bozz ... count bullets, those dwarves are coming."

*thud*

"AAAAaaaaa ..."

"No stinkin gobbo will tell Bozz what to do, wherez dat button ?"

*BOOOM !!!*

"Stoopied orcs ! That waz my favorite bomber chopper ! Now ... aim for dat pool, aim for dat pool ! Worthless cheap civilian parachutrez !"

Did I emphasized Groog good, or You are aiming for different climate Evil Ujio ?


----------



## doghead (Feb 23, 2005)

Bullets? Grenades? We get to play with guns and bombs? Wheee!


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Feb 23, 2005)

doghead said:
			
		

> Bullets? Grenades? We get to play with guns and bombs? Wheee!




Didn't You know ? 

In Warcraft You could build Your own custom wehicle. Imagine ... big robot, only head of drunk goblin operator stickng out, armed in all manner of deadly chainsaws and big calibre guns ! To mention just ideas included in game. 

Tinker is something of an Expert focused on technology. Can build guns, bombs and all manner of goodies that all true orcs love to have. 

Unless they are sticking to much with those weird Taurens who just don't get the proper walue of gold !


----------



## Voadam (Feb 23, 2005)

Trolls on the other hand are considered primitive brutes. Their main technological advancement in the last 14,000 years is the adoption of metal bladed weapons instead of stone ones.

Strong, tough, with fast healing, they don't really develop their intelligence or social skills.


----------



## LeifVignirsson (Feb 23, 2005)

I'd have to kick around some ideas and whatnot, but I believe that I will be completely interested in playing Warcraft.


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 23, 2005)

Well! 

Looks like we have interest from...

Bobitron as a Goblin Tinker

Voadam as a Jungle Troll

Festy_Dog as an Orc Healer

doghead as an Orc Fighter

Tonguez as a Goblin Rogue or Sorcerer

Rikandur Azebol as a Goblin Tinker

LeifVignirsson as ???

Edit: I don't mind playing a Tauren if you want one to round out the party a bit. Let me know.


----------



## tempus_14 (Feb 24, 2005)

*warcraft you say, i'm in (if u let me of course)*

well the title says it all. Could to join this game...please!? . But one problem; if I am able to join, I dont have the sourcebook, would i use the stats from the monster manual? If not could i get the stats, and if I can join, I would like to be a troll. Also would you use the classes from the PHB and if so a ranger would be a good choice, if the ranger class isn't available i'll use the closest thing(wich I think is the Hunter) and as a name i think.......ummm... Snock the troll, yes snock would be a good name. Btw i hope u dont mind play by post noobs (i've played d&d b 4)

P.S.: excuse my ignorance of the warcraft sourcebooks (i'm trying to get them, but i cannot as of yet) also I have advanced knowledge of the warcraft series (read the 3 first novels, played warcraft III and Warcaft III: frozen throne)


----------



## tempus_14 (Feb 24, 2005)

Snock is a hunter, he loves to use javelins like the typical troll head hunter that he is, you might compare him to the predators from AVP. Considering he is one of descendants of Vol'jin, he has that stereotypical vodoo, superstitious classical jungle troll attitude. I'm thinking that I might get a raptor (if possible) as an animal companion for him. He patrols the outskirts of Sen'jin making sure that no unwanted ''visitors'' come wandering in. He has always felt himself a wanderer, and thats exactly what he wants to do. If combat gets espescially hectic, he delights in pulling out his twin longswords and wading into combat. He has blue tinged skin and a red-gold mohawk, he is chaotic neutral, wears studded leather armor, carries a varied tooth necklace with a shark fang pendant and carries the odd skull on his hip.


----------



## LeifVignirsson (Feb 24, 2005)

Half-orc rogue... I think that will do me just fine...


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Feb 24, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Well!
> 
> Looks like we have interest from...
> 
> ...




Why, Bobitron ? You have very different Goblin than I. Like ... mine is creator of boomy stuff who like to use it, and Yours is ... well I get picture of Goblin Sappers from Warcraft II in my mind when I think about Your PC riding mechanical, hyperspeeded something with wheels and blades, with ingnited bomb in one hand, shotting gatling gun from the other hand and with maniacal smile and dangerous light in his eyes.

In comparision, Groog would approach slower, dont letting his temper to overtake him ... Raining lead on enemy from tank-like Combat Shredder, before turning on close chainsaws and letting loose the madness ! After moment of combat our both heroes would look somewhat similiar. Both cackling and swinging madly their inventions against enemies. But work of our Char's is wery different it would be obwious when observing them at it. Besides ... better have two guys who will build nasty toyz than just one who will blow himself up. 

My Char, in design, don't like stoopied guys. He need other goblins to chat with about goblin stuff ... his talk with Troll would look like.

"And I put these lenses here, so axe will grind deeper with each stroke ... Wot ?"

"You said that You will sharpen my spear and make it from shiny stuff ... this black metal. You make it into axe ?!"

*thud*

"Agg ! Stop suffocatin ... I made Yorr spear with attached axe blade, those Tolls attack first ... they have no respect for genius !"

But if You prefer, go for Tauren. Groog might jump on opportunity of enlightening uncivilized bullman. 

LeifVignirsson, nice choice. But expect "true" orcs to push You around. For all sneakiness and being "human". Of course goblins are famous for their tolerance.


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 24, 2005)

Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> Why, Bobitron ? You have very different Goblin than I.




Oh, I'm happy playing either. I just wanted to leave an open door for Evil Ujio to make an adjustment, if he sees fit.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Feb 24, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Oh, I'm happy playing either. I just wanted to leave an open door for Evil Ujio to make an adjustment, if he sees fit.




Uch, right I forgot about our DM.  
So if he dislikes all this technobabble, I could go for Orc Wizard. With big ego problems.


----------



## LeifVignirsson (Feb 24, 2005)

Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> LeifVignirsson, nice choice. But expect "true" orcs to push You around. For all sneakiness and being "human". Of course goblins are famous for their tolerance.




Yes, well... Seeing that what I wanted to play and what was available, I figured this might make for an interesting story.  Nothing like an aspiring Horde Assassin who is also a half breed to make you a bit jumpy, eh?


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 24, 2005)

LeifVignirsson said:
			
		

> Yes, well... Seeing that what I wanted to play and what was available, I figured this might make for an interesting story.  Nothing like an aspiring Horde Assassin who is also a half breed to make you a bit jumpy, eh?




Cool you can be the half-human rogue
and I'll be Goblin Scorcerer (riding shotgun on the war machines  )


----------



## tempus_14 (Feb 24, 2005)

I think i'll keep my distance from the goblins, chucking my nice sharp and pointy spears to any  enemies who get to close. or if im feeling particularly violent i'll set a nice bomb trap  with the help of a goblin tinker, to set loose on who so ever walks by (particularly murlocs), heeheehee


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Feb 25, 2005)

LeifVignirsson said:
			
		

> Yes, well... Seeing that what I wanted to play and what was available, I figured this might make for an interesting story.  Nothing like an aspiring Horde Assassin who is also a half breed to make you a bit jumpy, eh?




Heh ... You have a point. Now if You manage to convice goblin that silent weapons are better than loud and exploding ones, Tinkers in the squad would happily make gatling crossbow for You. And exploding bolts ... 

Tonguez, soYour most unusual goblin want to learn about power of future ? Save up 2000 gp and You will have Dragon Gun. A real firethrower ... 
I can see that our Tinkers will have friendly arguments with Your Sorcerer, who's way is better. 

Groog:"Bah, You are sticking with the antics of the past, move forward my friend, magic is good for luring demons only."

Tempus_14, interesting theory. But goblinstend to stick their long noses in every opportunity to get money. Groog need a lot of cash for his _small_ needs. And did Your Troll ever considered hisother talents ? Trolls are famous for their cooking talents, I doubt thatany other race created so many recipes on meat preparation. In jungle it is cruicial, before food rots ... and all Trolls are famous fortheir natural talent to poetry. So don't call Yourown savages, just because other races think so. 

And Groog could help witch this exploding bomb-trap, if Your hero would be that nice and help him in getting funds for serious projects. I heard that murlock sausages are rare delicacy.


----------



## doghead (Feb 25, 2005)

Some interesting ideas. I had at good laugh at this:



> Nothing like an aspiring Horde Assassin who is also a half breed to make you a bit jumpy, eh?




Reading the thread, particularly some of the little ic bits, I find myself tempted to play 'the straight guy'. 

[bq]*Background snippet:* Ulum'ak was at the Battle of Two Rivers as a spear carrier. He was at the Battle of Half Hill as well. As were many others. What marks Ulum'ak out was that he survived both those disasters. Twice he watched the Horde forces throw away numerical and tactical advantage and spectacularly self distruct. Again and again he saw Horde warriors drawn out of  formation by tempting targets, only to be cut off and slaughtered. He saw Horde bands fighting amoung themselves. He saw huge mobs of Horde warriors repeatedly and pointless throw themselves at coordinated formations of Alliance archers and spearmen, who casually cut the howling warriors appart. And at Half Hill he saw a troll eat a quarter of their Tinkers _cos he missed breakfast_. Personal prowess may make for a great warrior, Ulum'ak acknowledges, but it doesn't win battles in the face of monumental stupidity.

The experience marked Ulum'ak. Two nights after Half Hill, Ulmat quietly slit the throat of the hungry troll as the stupid beast lay in a drunken stupor. And since then he has doggedly dedicated himself to mastery of the art of war. One day, he dreams, he will gather to him those that, like him have grown tired of the chaos and stupidity. He will forge them into a mighty army. And he will lead them to victory. 

_If I can just live long enough,_ he usually finds himself concluding with a shrug.[/bq]

Of course, this might work so well if everyone else likes chaos and stupidity :\


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 25, 2005)

Well I did imagine my orc shaman-type fellow to be more inclined to organisation and tradition, I'll work something out for his history eventually but for the time being I have a good idea of what his attitude would be like. Perhaps I could make him a Tauren? A spiritwalker or something like that. I'll think about it, but ideas and stuff are welcome, since spellcasters seem to be the minority here.


----------



## tempus_14 (Feb 25, 2005)

yum! Snurk make profit from sausages and split with goblin. Profit make better weapons


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Feb 25, 2005)

tempus_14 said:
			
		

> yum! Snurk make profit from sausages and split with goblin. Profit make better weapons




You give mi more ideas about my Gobbo. 

And Doghead's display of creativity make me little jealous.  

Well, let me see how we are imagining our team (please, feel free to correct my mistakes) :

Doghead, chosed leader type of orc. 
Ulum'ak is person of strong character, and gifted with tacticial talent that he have to polish in struggles to come. He is different from common Orcs the same way the Thrall is, Ulum'ak have a vision.
He could be leader of our pack, if he manage to control others somehow.   


Festy_Dog chosed shaman type guy. Another strong orc, albeit his strength lies somewhere else than Ulum'ak's. Where Ulum'ak is a warleader, Festy's guy could be spiritual leader !
And if You wish take Tauren, it would be funny to see that biggest and meanest looking guy in the team is the least dangerous one in comparision with stuff produced by smallest guys ... Especially our Sorcerer !   


I chosed unusual,from my point of view, goblin Tinker. He not only is Lawful ... he also seem being "less" crazy than other goblins. Groog Profit is type of guy who You could trust. You betray him, he will hunt You down even in Hell. He promised You something ... then he will do it no matter the cost. He is Your friend ? You may bet that Your gun will never explode due to internal malfunctions. But when he start foaming about his BIG projects ... better agree on everything he will say. Otherwise he will show You example, and Your nerves don't need to see all this explodable stuff in one place ... don't You think so ? Yep,You just figured out that this particular goblin is as insane as other ones. But in dangerous way, he have a plan. And he love military toys.

Bobitron didn't decided yet ... soI will leave it all up to him. 

Tonguezguy is atomic bomb on small green legs, and with wide goblin grin. Goblin crazy enough to take path of Sorcery ... and to love danger. It won't be boring, that's for sure. 

LeifVignirsson took hard road of subtle art of quiet slitting of throats. His Half-human aspiring Assassin will give another stabilizing factor to Our warband. Think ... if three orcs, including those tainted by human blood, are enough to stop two trolls and at least two dangerous goblins from creating insane mayhem ? Time will tell.

tempus_14 took Troll Hunter, from the good old times of Second War, when Orcs were still bloodthirsty savages laughig loudly on any mention of honor or respect to something other than raw strength. Smurk have taste for good meat, and is simple straighfoward person. So what that he cooks his slain enemies ? "Why waste good meat ?"

Vodam and tempus_14 are one person or I'm seriously mistaken ?  

Maybe we could help our DM and create common background for our Chars ? Someone earlier threwin idea of mercenary warband. What role You see Your character in such warband ? Boss ? Tech crew ? Artillery ? Scout ? Tips and ideas ?


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 25, 2005)

Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> Bobitron didn't decided yet ... soI will leave it all up to him.




I'm going to stick with my original concept of a Goblin Tinker, tossing grenades and a little bit gunpowder crazy. 

We haven't heard about how many players Evil Ujio wants, so keep in mind, folks, there might be some of the interested players who don't make the cut. I might drop out if Evil Ujio wants to slim down the party, I'm involved in plenty of stuff already and want to give other players a chance.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 25, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> We haven't heard about how many players Evil Ujio wants, so keep in mind, folks, there might be some of the interested players who don't make the cut. I might drop out if Evil Ujio wants to slim down the party, I'm involved in plenty of stuff already and want to give other players a chance.




The first post says two to five players.


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 25, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> The first post says two to five players.




Thanks. Maybe I should play a blind Goblin Tinker...


----------



## tempus_14 (Feb 25, 2005)

Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> Vodam and tempus_14 are one person or I'm seriously mistaken ?




First of all Vodam and I are not the same person i'm just a noob guy from a small canadian town who stumbled upon a great D&D site,thanks Pat where ever you are (if you read this). 



			
				Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> tempus_14 took Troll Hunter, from the good old times of Second War, when Orcs were still bloodthirsty savages laughig loudly on any mention of honor or respect to something other than raw strength. Smurk have taste for good meat, and is simple straighfoward person. So what that he cooks his slain enemies ? "Why waste good meat ?"




And second snurk does have of a sense of honor, but only when it applies to goblin, orcs, other trolls, tauren, and any other members of the horde, he thinks all other creatures are incapable of honor, espescially humans, since they killed his family, but now his family is the darkspear tribe and he has learned to tolerate half breeds (no offense), and he does appreciate vodoo wizardry and has even thought of dabbling a little in it himself, but things happen and he became a hunter (albeit a little insane......from the dead family and all.....). He supports and respects his tribe leader and looks up to Thrall almost to a point of admiration(but he won't admit it). He knows not to charge and when to throw spears, he will keep his orders, he is not battle Hungry,(exept for those tasty treats they call murlocs, mmm mmm mmm) Did I also mention he loves the wilderness, that he would rather die than be cooped up in a room smaller than 12' by 12' all day, he'd go even more nuts than he already is. And he does respect honor. I see Snurk as stealth, artillery, both, scout and trapper Other than that he about fits the discription

just thought i'd clear that up

Could someone send me the ifno I need to make this character, I need the troll stats and the hunter class though if someone has the warcraft books on adobe reader could they send them to me at bloodraven_14 @ hotmail.com (without the spaces), this way i can make my character
thanks in advance 

And one more thing Rikandur Azebol wanted ideas on how to make our backgrounds similar i have a few ideas
1-we all come from the same village
2-we are all part of a same strike team, enlisted by the warchief himself
3-both ideas
4-we are all part of a team of some kind (other than the horde)
And thats it for now , sorry about the long many idea post


----------



## LeifVignirsson (Feb 25, 2005)

Well, with only 2-5 people that can play, I have no problem in sitting on a waiting list and give you all some time to hammer out your things... BEsides, when I come in, I might just be an assassin already, without any waiting


----------



## tempus_14 (Feb 25, 2005)

half-orc assasin, thats classic Leif, i think this is gonna be a good game, what with the hacking, and the slashing , and the throwing things, and the assasinating, and the blowing up things with giant machines *makes professor frink noises*.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Feb 26, 2005)

Vodam, Tempus_14You both have my apologies.    

Bobitron ... That's avesome idea ! But I strongly advice Your hero to have just sight problems.

Goblin Tinker:"I got no friggin sight problems ! I can see perfectly clear !" 

It would give everyone a big pause when Your char will aim at someone form his guns.


----------



## doghead (Feb 26, 2005)

> Tonguezguy is atomic bomb on small green legs, and with wide goblin grin. Goblin crazy enough to take path of Sorcery ... and to love danger. It won't be boring, that's for sure.




LOL. I don't think it will.

Without some more information as to Evil Uijo's set up, it might not be a good idea to go too far down the linked background path.

As for slots, I'm going to be bobbing around a big ocean in a small boat in a week, and I won't be back (if ever) until the end of March. With luck, you should be in character by then, so don't hold things up on my account.


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 26, 2005)

doghead said:
			
		

> As for slots, I'm going to be bobbing around a big ocean in a small boat in a week, and I won't be back (if ever) until the end of March.




Have a good trip! Care to expand on what you're up to? Shipwreck, maybe? 

Be safe, anyhow.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Feb 26, 2005)

Guys, Doghead is right ... for now we are stuck somewhat. All I know is those little, precious tidbits that Evil Ujio shared so far. 

Game will start in small village in Orc Country. It will be after the wars described in Frozen Throne. That is all I deducted from his posts. We don't know wich creation rules use, or wich lvl we will start. Base for Warcraft is 2 lvl, but we might start bit higher, depending on DM's ruling. As for now, all we could do is to make character's backgrounds and descriptions in narrative mode. No numbers or equipment, yet.


----------



## tempus_14 (Feb 26, 2005)

Lets hope for level 4 if the hunter is anything like the ranger, i'll get my animal companion. Also I'm gonna need those books or just that info on my character (hunter and troll). And by the way have a good trip Doghead!


----------



## Evil Ujio (Feb 26, 2005)

The game will take place in Durotar like I said before just after the closing of the events in the Frozen Throne; the war is fresh in many minds but many more just wish to look forward to the future.  The characters will begin the small village of Korga’s Stand; I will leave it to the players of why, either being locals or travelers or a mix of the two, but for whatever reason they know of each other.

Character creation will use a stat array of 17, 15, 13, 11, 10, and 8.  The players will start at 3rd level and should be non-evil in alignment and can be any Horde aligned or independent race.  Wealth will be the standard for a third level character and you can spend no more then half your wealth on any single item. I will post more info about Korga’s Stand momentarily, but it is an old outpost bordering lands that are known to be held by the fierce humanoids known as quillboars…


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 26, 2005)

How many players are you planning to allow, Evil Ujio?


----------



## Evil Ujio (Feb 27, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> How many players are you planning to allow, Evil Ujio?



 at the most perhaps 5 players  but I can adjust if there is alot of interest


----------



## doghead (Feb 27, 2005)

OK. I think Rikandur Azebol fairly well pegged my character concept. However, he is not driven by the desire to _lead_ so much as the desire to _build something_, so I have no problems with someone else taking the leading role.

I like the idea that we are the remnants of a larger force, thrown together by the chaos following a defeat, with some sort of group bond forged in the following struggle to stay alive and get to safety. Which is what we have found, at least for the moment in Korga’s Stand. The bonds needn't be particularly strong. Mostly just the result of convenience. When you're fighting to survive, you take what friends you can get. This should allow plenty of lattitude for internal disagreement and divergance, but some reason for working together.

Just my two cents worth.

doghead gets 3000!
*wag*wag*​


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 27, 2005)

doghead said:
			
		

> doghead gets 3000!
> *wag*wag*​




Congrats!


----------



## Voadam (Feb 27, 2005)

Group formed from blending survivors of decimated past units sounds good to me.

Round up or down on hp, or alternate?

17 con, 15 str, 13 dex, 11 wis, 10 int, 8 cha

Jungle trolls get +4 str and con, -2 int and cha.

So str 19, dex 13, con 21, int 9, wis 10, cha 8

Barb 2 ECL 3

HP 28/29

AC 16 (18) (5 armor 1 dex +2 natural or not depending on book ujio uses) touch 11, denied dex 15(17)
F +9, R +2 W+1
BAB+2 grapple +6, init +1
Greataxe +7 melee d12+7 x3
spikes +7 melee d6+5

Feats: Extra rage
Skills
survival 5 ranks
Listen 5 ranks
Climb 5 ranks
Hide +4 circumstance in jungles

Equip (2700gp)
Breastplate with masterwork spikes 550 gp 
Cold iron masterwork Great axe 640 gp
Cloak of resistance +1 1000 gp
Gallon of ale 2 sp
Chunk of meat 2 sp
509 gp
6 sp

Troll traits
Monstrous humanoid
fast healing 1
darkvision 60 ft.

Barbarian features
illiterate
speed 30 feet in armor
Rage 3/day 10 rounds +4 str, +4 con, +2 will save -2AC then fatigued for encounter (-2 str, dex, no charge or run)
Uncanny Dodge (Ex): At 2nd level, a barbarian retains his Dexterity bonus to AC (if any) even if he is caught flat-footed or struck by an invisible attacker. However, he still loses his Dexterity bonus to AC if immobilized.


----------



## doghead (Feb 27, 2005)

*Smolly!*



			
				Voadam said:
			
		

> Jungle trolls get +4 str and con, -2 int and cha.
> 
> Barb 2 ECL 3




Jungle trolls get more bonuses and less penalties than an Orc. Same ECL. Whats the down side. Poor personal hygene?

I like trolls. I could be a troll if I try really hard


----------



## Voadam (Feb 27, 2005)

doghead said:
			
		

> Jungle trolls get more bonuses and less penalties than an Orc. Same ECL. Whats the down side. Poor personal hygene?
> 
> I like trolls. I could be a troll if I try really hard




Have you seen the size of their tusks? It takes them an hour just to floss properly.

Orcs are +1 LA?

I might be doing this wrong, I haven't run a monstrous humanoid PC before, do 1 HD monstrous humanoids swap out their 1st HD like humanoids do or do I need to take the first level as a monstrous humanoid racial HD? That would make the character Troll 1, barb 1, ECL 3.


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 27, 2005)

Orcs in the Warcraft setting do not have a +1 Level Adjustment. Of the basic races described in the core book, Trolls, Tauren, Night Elves, and High Elves are +1 LA.

Voadam, the LA of a troll is not the same as playing a creature with higher hit dice, like, for example, a gnoll. In those cases, the character takes levels in "gnoll" equal to its Hit Dice, then adds a LA. To stick with the gnoll example, a starting character would be a gnoll for the first two levels, then transition to a base class such as fighter. This would effectively make the character 'equal' to a fourth level human fighter.

2 gnoll levels
1 Level Adjustment
1 Fighter level
-------
Charcter level 4


----------



## Evil Ujio (Feb 27, 2005)

you really should use the Jungle Troll rules from Alliance & Horde suppplement


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 27, 2005)

Evil Ujio said:
			
		

> you really should use the Jungle Troll rules from Alliance & Horde suppplement




Do you think it would be OK if I posted the info on each of the Horde races here?


----------



## Legolizard (Feb 27, 2005)

If theres still room, I would like to be a troll, pandaren, or a naga


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Feb 27, 2005)

Evil Ujio said:
			
		

> The game will take place in Durotar like I said before just after the closing of the events in the Frozen Throne; the war is fresh in many minds but many more just wish to look forward to the future.  The characters will begin the small village of Korga’s Stand; I will leave it to the players of why, either being locals or travelers or a mix of the two, but for whatever reason they know of each other.
> 
> Character creation will use a stat array of 17, 15, 13, 11, 10, and 8.  The players will start at 3rd level and should be non-evil in alignment and can be any Horde aligned or independent race.  Wealth will be the standard for a third level character and you can spend no more then half your wealth on any single item. I will post more info about Korga’s Stand momentarily, but it is an old outpost bordering lands that are known to be held by the fierce humanoids known as quillboars…




Yay ! Groog Profit's stats are as follow :

Str 11, Dex 13, Con 15, Int 17, Wis 10, Cha 8.

To emphasize that he is war veteran, who surviwed many explosions I given him high Con and above average Str. He is scarred, mean looking Goblin with the sharp gaze, quite uncommunicative on subjects other than his favorite ones. Guns and Explosives. And other rather unpleasant sights that You see when You had unpleasure to be in thick of action. Say, he *was* at Mount Hyjal. (Final mission for Night Elves in Warcraft III), till today he awakes sometime screaming in dread. Acha, he hate Demons. 

LN, rules in army are simple. You have bigger gun, You live. You follow good battleplan, You live. You do't have any of above ? Start screaming. Did I made him too paranoid ?  

HP:14-24, averagely 18 or 19 while using PHB rules.

Feats: Exotic Weapon Proficiency: Firearms, Build Firearms, Build Small Devices. 

Skills possesed by Groog are maximized. He have 66 skill ranks. Only class Skills.

Craft: Alchemy, Craft: Technological Device, Use Magical Device, Use Technological Device, Appraise, Knowledge: Technology, Listen, Diplomacy, Search, Disable Device, Profession: Blacksmith.

Chmmm, I would like him to have Masterwork Splinter Gun from "Magic & Mayhem",Goblin Army Knife, Goblin Army Boots, Masterwork Blacksmith Tools, Ox and cart for all his stuff, Masterwork Alchemist's Lab, Masterwork Tinker's Tools, army's clothes for winter and summer, some food and water in preservative containers with big signs " Food ! Drink !" and finally rest of his money spent on Alchemical Compounds needed to maintain his stuff. Compounds are kept in preservative containers with big signs of Orc's Skull , Explosions, "DANGER !" etc. to keep nosy ignorants avay from it. And from blowing Groog's beloved "stuff" in the air.

Bobitron, if You like it You could post brief info. Iknow everything I need about Goblins and Tinkers.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Feb 27, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Do you think it would be OK if I posted the info on each of the Horde races here?



 as much as I would like to I think that breaks sopyright rules, unless it is OGL stuff


----------



## LeifVignirsson (Feb 27, 2005)

Well, if I am still in it all and whatnot, then I have a quick concept to get my foot in the door, so to speak...

Half-orc rogue
STR: 11, DEX: 17, CON: 18 (+1 for bonus, +2 race), INT: 13, WIS: 6 (-2 race), CHA: 10
More to come later...


----------



## doghead (Feb 27, 2005)

66 skill points! Nice.

Bobitron, I based my character on the 3.5SRD Orc. If there are differencs between it and the Warcraft Orc, could you let me know. I only need to know whats different (if anything) [bq]*edit:*or email me at doghead206_at_netscape_dot_net[/bq]

Currently:[bq]Str 19 (15), Dex 17, Con 11, Int 11 (13), Wis 6 (8), Cha 8 (10)
Saves: Fort +3, Ref +3, Will +0.
Feats: Iron Will, Exotic WP (firearms), ???.
Skills: Knowledge (Warcraft) +5 (5 ranks) , Intimidate +4 (5 ranks)[/bq]

I hadn't really thought about the guns angle. Is Exotic WP (Firearms) all you need to use guns (pistols and rifles)?


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Feb 27, 2005)

doghead said:
			
		

> 66 skill points! Nice.




Thanks. Groog is a genius, isn't it obvious ? 



			
				doghead said:
			
		

> Bobitron, I based my character on the 3.5SRD Orc. If there are differencs between it and the Warcraft Orc, could you let me know. I only need to know whats different (if anything) [bq]*edit:*or email me at doghead206_at_netscape_dot_net[/bq]
> 
> Currently:[bq]Str 19 (15), Dex 17, Con 11, Int 11 (13), Wis 6 (8), Cha 8 (10)
> Saves: Fort +3, Ref +3, Will +0.
> ...




Warcraft orcs have bonus to Con and penatly to Int, both standard +\-2. They have low-light vision and some Extra bonuses, like weapon proficiences and _Battle Rage_.
Any more Questions ? And use standard creation rules, from PHB. You have more skill Pt's 



			
				doghead said:
			
		

> I hadn't really thought about the guns angle. Is Exotic WP (Firearms) all you need to use guns (pistols and rifles)?




As far as I know, yes, this is all You need for anything gunpowdered ... But I'm not 100% sure. And other feats used with ranged weaponry would help. 

I can see that Your orc is VERY unusual. Gun instead of axe ?


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 27, 2005)

doghead said:
			
		

> [bq]*edit:*or email me at doghead206_at_netscape_dot_net[/bq]




You've got mail!


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 27, 2005)

Well, here's what I've slapped together for a character  :

Garrak Stormcaller 2nd-level Healer/ 1st-level Barbarian
Neutral Good Medium Humanoid (Orc)
Hit Dice:		2d8+1d12
Initiative:		+0
Speed:		30'/40'
Armor Class:	18 (10 base, +5 armour, +3 shield)
Base Attack/Grapple: +2/+3
Attack:		+4 melee (mw battleaxe, d8+1, x3)
Full Attack:	+4 melee (mw battleaxe, d8+1, x3)
Space/Reach:	5'/5'
Special Attacks:	spellcasting
Special Qualities:	low-light vision, battle rage 2/day, +1 to attack vs humans
Saves:		fort +5, ref +0, will +8
Abilities:		str 13, dex 10, con 10, int 13, wis 17, cha 11
Skills:		concentration +5/5, diplomacy +5/3, heal +8/5, intimidate +4/2, knowledge (religion) +3/2, sense motive +8/5, spellcraft +6/5, surival +6/3
Feats:		combat casting, brew potion, eschew materials
XP:		3000/6000
Weight:		234lb
Height:		6'6"
Languages:	Common, Orc, Taur-ahe

Spells/day:
0th: 4
1st: 2 + 1

Spells Memorised: DC = 13 + spell lvl
0th: detect magic, light, mending, read magic
1st: divine favour, doom, shield of faith

Equipment: 770.88gp
mw battleaxe
mw breastplate	
+1 darkwood shield	
backpack	
bedroll	
flint & steel	
whetstone		
explorer's outfit	

Description:
Garrak is small by orc standards, being well below standard height and weight, but it does not appear to be much of an issue to him. He is clean shaven, and his black hair is cropped close to his scalp. His skin is a pale olive green, and his steel grey eyes seem to read deeper into people than they may want them to. His standard attire usually involves many furred pelts over the top of what he is actually wearing, usually his armour. And he wears an animal head hood common amoung shamans. On his belt he keeps a claw-like battle axe, and slung across his back is a round darkwood shield, etched and painted with magic sigils of protection.

History:
Garrak was considered a runt amoung his kin, but he earned their respect through his keen intellect and plentiful wisdom. He enoyed helping those around him, displaying kindness and fair judgement, and in turn his friends and siblings turned to him for guidance and advice. In time he felt the calling of the orcs' shamanistic heritage, but as orcs had only recently turned away from the influence of demons the shaman traditions had not returned to an extent where Garrak thought he could learn enough amoung his own kind. Thus he sought out the Tauren, and spent his time with them learning of the healing arts and the Earth Mother.

While in Mulgore he discovered more within himself, an untapped source of the orcs' infamous battle rage, and he gained a capacity for greater ferocity in battle. Having learnt everything he needed to put him on the right path, Garrak returned home awhile. It was pleasant to visit family again, but he could not improve himself by sitting in the one place, so he began travelling. Not long after he has begun travelling he arrives at a small village by the name of Korga's Strand, which is the real beginning to his adventures.


----------



## Legolizard (Feb 28, 2005)

Heres my Naga character, rune master, it's a new base class in magic and mayhem.

Talos, 1st Runmaster (+2 level adjustment Ecl=3)
Neutral Large Humanoid (Naga Greater Mutation)
Hit Dice: 1d8+2 (10hp)
Initiative: +2
Speed: 30' land/50' Swim
Armor Class: 17 (10 base, +4 Natural Armor, +2 dex, +1 armor)
Base Attack/Grapple: +0/+10
Attack: +7 melee (Unarmed Strike, 1d8+6, x2)
Full Attack: +7 melee (Unarmed Strike, 1d8+6, x2)
Space/Reach: 10'/10'
Special Attacks: Flurry of Blows,
Special Qualities: Darkvision vision, Water Breathing Water Healing, Greater Mutation (large), Rune casting (Awarness family and Striking family)
Saves: fort +4, ref +2, will +2
Abilities: str 23, dex 15, con 15, int 17, wis 10, cha 8
Skills: Concentration +6/4, Knowledge (Arcana) +5/2, Knowledge (Nature) +5/2, Diecipher script +7/4, Knowledge (runes) +7/4, Spellcraft +7/4, Listen +2/2, Search +5/2, Spot +2/2, 
Disable Device +5/2
Feats: Dodge, Weapon Focus (unarmed Strike)
XP: 3000/6000
Height: 8'6"
Languages: Common, Nazja, Darnassian, Draconic, Eredun

runpells/day:
3-0lv runes
1-1stlv runes

Equipment:450 gp
Bracers of armor +1
Scroll of Mark of Awarness (3)
Potion of Magic fang (4)
Potion of mage armor  (4)
Poyion Cure light wounds (4)
belt with many pockets (none-magical)

Reason for adventuring: Didn't quite see himself enslaving the survice world in the name of the haga queen (but don't tell anyone). Looking to expand his skills on land and learn from the taurun and there runemasters


----------



## doghead (Feb 28, 2005)

*Doghead's Orc Fighter 3*

Not really sure which path to take here. The old Two Handed Weapon/Power Attack/Cleave standard would be an obvious choice but ... humm. The Warcraft Orc isn't really any different from the human in strength.

How much money do we have? What's the average for the level?

*Orc Fighter 3*
Lawful Neutral Medium Humanoid (Orc)
Hit Dice: 3d10+3 (hp: XX)
Initiative: +2 [+2 dex]
Speed: 30 ft. [base 30 ft.]
Armor Class: 16 [10 base, +2 dex, +4 armour]
Base Attack/Grapple: +3/+6
Attack: 
* longsword +8 melee (d8+3, 19x2)
* shortspear +6 melee (1d6+3, x2)
* throwing axe +6 melee (1d6+3, 19x2)
* shortspear +5 range (1d6+3, x2, 20 ft.)
* throwing axe +5 range (1d6+3, x2, 10ft)
Full Attack: TWF -2/-2 with light off hand weapon.
Space/Reach: 5'/5'
Special Attacks: none
Special Qualities: low-light vision, battle rage 1/day, +1 to attack vs humans.
Saves: fort +4 [base +3], ref +3 [base +1], will +2 [base +1]
Abilities: str 17, dex 15, con 12 [10], int 11 [13], wis 8, cha 11.
Skills: Handle Animal (wolf) +2 [0 ranks, +2 racial], Intimidate +8 [6 ranks, +2 racial], Knowledge (Warcraft) +6 [6 ranks]
Feats: Iron Will, Weapon Focus (longsword), TWF, TWD.
XP: 3000
Weight: 250 lbs
Height: 6'9"
Languages: Common, Orc.

Equipment:
mw longsword [315 gp]
shortspear [1 gp]
throwing axe x2 [16 gp]
chain shirt [100gp]


----------



## Evil Ujio (Feb 28, 2005)

doghead said:
			
		

> OK. I think Rikandur Azebol fairly well pegged my character concept. However, he is not driven by the desire to _lead_ so much as the desire to _build something_, so I have no problems with someone else taking the leading role.
> 
> I like the idea that we are the remnants of a larger force, thrown together by the chaos following a defeat, with some sort of group bond forged in the following struggle to stay alive and get to safety. Which is what we have found, at least for the moment in Korga’s Stand. The bonds needn't be particularly strong. Mostly just the result of convenience. When you're fighting to survive, you take what friends you can get. This should allow plenty of lattitude for internal disagreement and divergance, but some reason for working together.
> 
> ...




I like the idea of remnant forces and refugees go with that


----------



## Tonguez (Mar 1, 2005)

Okay *Kuchiga* is a Goblin Scorcerer witha love of alchemy and a load of  item creation feats (which allows him to make a profit on scrolls and potions and eventually wands (shaped like guns)). Kuchiga's magic is latent and first discovered when he accidentally set his hands on fire only to discover that they didn't burn and he could control the flames.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 1, 2005)

After leaving his tribe Snarrek joined the horde and fought in many battles that ended disastrously with tremendous losses of life. This was a great opportunity for the troll to vent his anger about being kicked out of the tribe to placate a dead family member. Snarrek kept having to blend in to different units as his existing ones were decimated in heavy fighting. If not for his trollish fast healing Snarek would have the scars to prove his blood soaked travails. Currently Snarrek finds himself in the small village with a few other survivors of the latest glorious debacle. A motley bunch of goblins and orcs (and others?), they are an all right crew in Snarrek's eyes.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Mar 2, 2005)

After all those battles, seeing many friends fell and horrors that haunt his sleep ... Groog decided that enough is enough and left army, to settle in some peaceful place. Mindless idiocy of those leading these armies, wasting troops and unable to discipline them was only contributing to his decision. Drunk troll, who ate Buglub and Rico, rare smart orc with aptiude for technological thought, only hastened his decision. He packed his stuff, saved ox from being toasted with meneacing glare and his biggest gun ... Say farewell to his few remaining friends and headed out to some peaceful place, to rethink his life. During his journey he stumbled in Korga's Strand ... and established small smithy, to gain a living, even if locals were suspicious of foreign Goblin. But when he helped, using last of his grenades, to defend village from small quillboar raid he was warily accepted. So ... he was keeping himself in right form, while spending much of his income in local tavern, trying to get into grip with himself.
Only to find that some of his mates stumbled here also, yesterday !


----------



## doghead (Mar 2, 2005)

Evil Ujio

I only going to be able to post for another 48 hours, so it doesn't really make much sense for me to go much further with the character at this point. I'll probably lurk for a bit though ...

I'll drop back in when I get back back and see how things stand. We can work out whether or not its possible to still get into the game then.

Good luck everyone.

thotd.


----------



## Bobitron (Mar 2, 2005)

*Telikaninorikan “Tel”*

Goblin Tinker 3

*Background:* Born in Ratchet, Tel took the fast path to excellence within the goblin's inventors, quickly gaining a reputation as 'one to watch.' He hired out his services to the Horde during the battles against the Lich King and the Grand Admiral, serving Thrall's troops by creating grenades and bombs used to wreak havoc on the undead. Once the war ended, he decided it was time to see the world, and getting out of the workshop was the first step. Arming himself with some carefully crafted weapons, he is ready to find out what all those travelling goblin merchants always bragged about.

*Appearance:* Short in stature, Tel is of average size for a goblin. His nose is long and crooked, the tip scarred and stained black from close contact with caustic acid. His eyes gleam with intelligence and curiosity.  

Age: 30
Height: 3’
Weight: 40 pounds
Hair: None to speak of. He has a few wisps of white at the back of his head.
Eyes: Brown

Tinker
3rd level
Experience: 4,000
Alignment: Chaotic Neutral
Affiliation: The Horde

*Statistics:*

STR: 8 (-1)
DEX: 17 (+3)
CON: 11 (+0)
INT: 17 (+3)
WIS: 8 (-1)
CHA: 11 (+0)

Hit Points: 14 (6 at first, 4 at second, 4 at third)

Saving Throws: 

Fortitude: +1 (base +1, CON +0)
Reflex: +6 (base +3, DEX +3)
Will: +2 (base +3, WIS -1)

Armor Class:  

14 (+3 Dex, +1 size)

Base Attack Bonus: +2

*Weapons:* 

Masterwork  Flintlock Pistol (+7 attack, damage 2d6, x3 crit, Rng 10', MR 1, upgraded range, 20 rounds)

Grenade (+6 attack, damage 2d6,  Rng 20', Blast radius 5 ft, 20 quantity )

Dagger (+2 attack, damage 1d3-1, 19-20/x2 crit, Rng 10’)

*Skills:*

Appraise* +9 (4 ranks, +3 Int, +2 Goblin)
Balance +3
Bluff +0
Climb -1
Concentration* +4 (4 ranks)
Craft~ Alchemy* +11 (6 ranks, +3 Int, +2 Goblin)
Craft~ Mechanical/Tech* +13 (6 ranks, +3 Int, +4 Goblin)
Decipher Script* +8 (5 ranks, +3 Int)
Diplomacy* +3 (1 rank, +2 Goblin)
Disable Device* +6 (3 ranks, +3 Int)
Disguise +0
Escape Artist +3
Forgery*
Gather Information*
Hide +11 (4 ranks, +3 Dex, +4 size)
Intimidate +0
Jump -1
Knowledge*
Listen* +5 (4 ranks, -1 Wis, +2 Goblin)
Move Silently +8 (5 ranks, +3 Dex)
Open Lock* +7 (4 ranks, +3 Dex)
Perform +0
Profession* -1
Ride +3
Search* +9 (6 ranks, +3 Int)
Sense Motive -1
Sleight of Hand +3
Spot -1
Survival -1
Swim -1
Use Magic Device* +5 (5 ranks)
Use Rope +3
Use Tech Device* +9 (6 ranks, +3 Int)

*Feats:*

Delay Malfunction (Warcraft pg. 109, Roll DC15, device keeps working for 1d3 rounds) 
Build Firearms (Warcraft pg. 107, +2 Craft checks to build firearms, Tech limit increased by 2)
Emergency Repair (Warcraft pg. 110, DC20 Tech check allows continued operation for 1 hour before shutting down)

*Racial Features:* 

+2 Int, -2 Str
Small size (+1 bonus to AC, +1 bonus on attack rolls, +4 bonus on Hide checks)
Low Light vision (Can see twice as far as humans in low light conditions)
Skilled (+2 Appraise, Craft (Alchemy), Diplomacy, and Listen checks, +4 on Craft (mechanical/tech) checks.)
Weapon Familiarity (Blunderbusses, Flintlock pistols, and long rifles count as martial weapons, not exotic)

*Languages:* 

Goblin, Common, Orc, Dwarven

*Class Features:* 

Scavenge (Build objects on the fly at a +10 DC)
Bomb-bouncing (Double thrown grenade-like weapons range increments)
Evasion (Take no damage rather than 1/2 damage on a successful Reflex save)
Coolness under fire (Take 10 on any non-attack roll to use technology, 1/day)

*Equipment:*
Masterwork Flintlock pistol with 20 rounds (700gp)
Dagger (2gp)
Cargo Pack (100gp)
~Goblin's Lock Pick (350gp)
~Automatic Thief (375gp)
~Inkpen, ink, 10 sheets of paper (10gp)
~Bomb (80 gp)
~20 grenades (800gp)
Goblin Army Knife (50gp)
Tinker's Belt (25gp)
Sunbuckle (50gp)
Potion CLW x 3 (150gp)

Total spent: 2692
Wealth: 8 gp


----------



## Legolizard (Mar 3, 2005)

so when will this game start?


----------



## Voadam (Mar 3, 2005)

Ack! I still have to buy stuff, what's the starting gold?


----------



## Bobitron (Mar 3, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Ack! I still have to buy stuff, what's the starting gold?




2700, no more than 1/2 that on any one item.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 3, 2005)

All right, character sheet updated above.

A bruiser in a breastplate with masterwork spikes and cold iron greataxe. Also has a gallon of ale and a chunk of meat.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Mar 3, 2005)

Nice fellow.  

Maybe we should make Rogues Gallery thread for Characters ? DM would have place to write wich characters are in, and wich are alternates.


----------



## Bobitron (Mar 3, 2005)

Leave it to the DM to set up the thread. He hasn't given any indication on when he's even ready to start.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 4, 2005)

Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> Nice fellow.




I've got plenty of money to keep buying chunks of meat so that should put you at ease. "Tho' mebbe I should hang wit some gobbins so I 'ave a back up plan if I no ken buy meat or hunt." A good troll should always think with his stomach.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Mar 4, 2005)

Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> Nice fellow.
> 
> Maybe we should make Rogues Gallery thread for Characters ? DM would have place to write wich characters are in, and wich are alternates.




Love the enthiusiasm so far


----------



## Voadam (Mar 4, 2005)

Heads up I will be on a business trip with limited internet access from 3/9-3/14


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Mar 4, 2005)

Thanks DM. 

And Voadam, goblins are bony little creatures Your Troll would get stomach troubles from eating one. Like grenade or two, to spice things up.   

And as for stomach thinking ... Wow ! Most goblins think with their gold purses !


----------



## Voadam (Mar 4, 2005)

Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> Thanks DM.
> 
> And Voadam, goblins are bony little creatures Your Troll would get stomach troubles from eating one. Like grenade or two, to spice things up.
> 
> And as for stomach thinking ... Wow ! Most goblins think with their gold purses !




I appreciate your concern, but my troll has a very high fortitude (and fast healing) so I think he will be OK.

"I luv's goblins! Go well wit bacon. Evyting go well wit bacon. Mmmm bacon."


----------



## Bobitron (Mar 4, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> "I luv's goblins! Go well wit bacon. Evyting go well wit bacon. Mmmm bacon."




Your troll tries to eat my goblin you might wake up with a bomb wired to your bed


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Mar 4, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Your troll tries to eat my goblin you might wake up with a bomb wired to your bed




His Troll didn't saw "Goblin Cook Book-How make cheap food ?". Or Pogg's Fast Baker ... wich is very popular among irregoriators of various kinds. Besides ... why bomb ? Isn't better just tie him, smear with honey and leave him for hour next to ant nest ? He's troll ... he might survive it.  

Achh, love this gnome saying:"Small is beautiful."
From the other point of view there is Orc saying:"Why small folks are so nuts ? Small distance between head and butt ... nothing good comes from such combination."   
And goblin saying, as finishing point:"Not everything gold that glitters, but we'll borrow it to You anyway."

Bobitron, what do You think of Ogre assistant for our nicle small goblins ? Wouldn't it add them some prestige and persuasivness ?


----------



## Bobitron (Mar 4, 2005)

Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> Bobitron, what do You think of Ogre assistant for our nicle small goblins ? Wouldn't it add them some prestige and persuasivness ?




It would certainly help to have someone carry all the heavy stuff we need for making my explosives


----------



## Evil Ujio (Mar 8, 2005)

Sorry for not answering sooner, I will be posting details on character choices this week, I want to get started by this coming Monday if possible, thanks for bearing with me


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Mar 8, 2005)

Thanks should go to You DM, for considering taking in all those loony goblins, ready to blow everything up. 

Bobitron, didn't You saw that Groog have Ox cart ? Ogre assistant would be to look scary, so our customers would pay eagerlier, argue about ... reasonable prices less, and overall security. Business is more deadly than war.   

That's why only goblins are serious players in business, not orcs nor humies.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 8, 2005)

Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> His Troll didn't saw "Goblin Cook Book-How make cheap food ?". Or Pogg's Fast Baker ... wich is very popular among irregoriators of various kinds. Besides ... why bomb ? Isn't better just tie him, smear with honey and leave him for hour next to ant nest ? He's troll ... he might survive it.





Saw the book, it had OK pictures and those squiggly line thingies. Snarrek was not impressed with the goblin who tried to sell it to him. The goblin told him it would tell him how to cook wondrous things but the book didn't say anything, when Snarrek asked it questions, which angered Snarrek.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Mar 8, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Saw the book, it had OK pictures and those squiggly line thingies. Snarrek was not impressed with the goblin who tried to sell it to him. The goblin told him it would tell him how to cook wondrous things but the book didn't say anything, when Snarrek asked it questions, which angered Snarrek.




Smurk ? Whatever ... give me this book and I will read it to You. This fool who didn't told You how You have to speak with book deserved being boiled alive for lack of proffesionalism. See these lines ? Words are hidden in 'em. Look at this recipe wich use troll as an assistant. I will show You all phrases, just remember wich signs mean wich sounds. Recipe is called ... "Fast Sausages by Grimly I Ripp My throat !" First you need a ogre and well feed troll. First ogre pins troll, so he wouldn't move. Then You cut off small pieces from Troll's legs, muscles only. Waiting patiently for flesh to regrow. When You amassed enough flesh to make a profit and feed Ogre, remember to feed Ogre ! Boil the flesh, so it will stop fleeing off the table. Then grind meat, I advice using Pogga's Meatgrinder XXS size, not Ogre assistant. Ogres tend to swallow everything that they get into their jaws, just like small children. Then, when You spiced meat with cheap salt and some pepper strart tearing skin from the troll, who should be healthy already. If troll argues, give him foul Orc Brew ... when their beer is of significantly low quality ... it is capable or rendering uncousiouness even a Kodo Beast, let alone Troll. With enough skin torn out YOu coul stresslessly make sausages. Remeber to add enough spices so customers wouldn't figure out ingredients ! Trolls from the same tribe as one who assisted You in making of sausages get really upset. And lately Orcs started to whine when You try to sell them meat that was part of speaking creature. Trolls are more reasonable here, as well as Ogres. And last advice ... Never Ever sell meat to Tauren. They are vegetarians.

Well, do You wish me to read to You more ? Of course we could strike a deal according to that. I might even teach You how to read and write, for a small price of course.

Chmm, maybe our party could govern Inn in Korga's Stand ? After we gather enough funds of course. Groog already is a smith here, so his income will be growing steadily.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Mar 9, 2005)

By the way I have the following books available, since I can’t post the thread for the Rogue’s Gallery; I have the 3.5 Core Rulebooks of course, all the Warcraft RPG books, the Manual of Monsters is in the mail.  I have Complete Fighter, Complete Adventurer, and several other books so if you have something you want to use let me know, I am very familiar with the universe and I enjoy the online game so I am always immersed in it, once the post thread is working I will post the Rogue’s Gallery!


----------



## Evil Ujio (Mar 9, 2005)

Rogue's Gallery is up please post your characters there...  yes I am insane, right here.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Mar 14, 2005)

*Korga’s Stand*

*Town Size:* Village
*Population:* 730
*GP Limit:* 200 GP
*Power Center:* Conventional, Captain Horga (Male Orc Fighter 6 Neutral Good)

The village known as Korga’s Stand overlooks the sea on the Western coast of Durotar several days journey south from the grand city of Orgimmar, the center of power for the Horde.   The village had its humble beginnings as a military outpost during the war, but in recent times it has become more of a mining village as an era of peace and uncertainty falls on the Horde.

The village does not exist without dangers, the threat of the quillboars in the region is always present and the wild harsh lands of Durotar always present a challenge to the hardy people of Korga’s Stand but they weather the changes with stoic, grim determination for the Horde, and for Thrall.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Mar 14, 2005)

And for cash ! ANd because Orcs are too stubborn to give up.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Mar 14, 2005)

Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> And for cash ! ANd because Orcs are too stubborn to give up.



 There is that too.

Well it looks like we have a starting cast, I am going to start the game thread hopefully sometime this evening, looking at the characters, you have Two Tinkerers, a divine healer with some martial skills and a Rune Master... interesting mix to say the least, not sure how it will work out... but eh.


----------



## Bobitron (Mar 14, 2005)

Upon reflection, I'm getting a bit overburdened with all the games I'm participating in, both as a player and a DM. I want to withdraw before Tel gets involved in the story line. Could you please sign me up as an alternate?

Thanks everybody!


----------



## Voadam (Mar 15, 2005)

Just got back from a business trip, is the party full and my troll did not make it or should I post him in the rogue's gallery?


----------



## Evil Ujio (Mar 15, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Just got back from a business trip, is the party full and my troll did not make it or should I post him in the rogue's gallery?



 Post away


----------



## Voadam (Mar 16, 2005)

Evil Ujio said:
			
		

> Post away




Done.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Mar 22, 2005)

Looks good, still here rough week, I promise Friday will be the start day


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Mar 22, 2005)

Np, Warchief.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Mar 26, 2005)

Game is live right here.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Apr 3, 2005)

I will do the rolls  simpler that way


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Apr 3, 2005)

Evil Ujio said:
			
		

> I will do the rolls  simpler that way




Okay,DM. Modified my post.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 4, 2005)

Evil Ujio said:
			
		

> I will do the rolls  simpler that way




I appreciate that, do you want us to post our stats for each action as an ooc comment or rely on you to handle all that as well based on our rogue's gallery stats?


----------



## Evil Ujio (Apr 4, 2005)

that would help


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Apr 4, 2005)

Thank You for complimet, DM. I think that Legolizard would need only slight encouragment and I should be smartas* and propose such system from the beggining. Apologies. 

Legolizard, don't get offended ... but I found reason for Talos's low initiative too. He was too busy drinking a potion, like Groog was too busy living again his bad memories.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Apr 8, 2005)

Well as the first combat starts to come to a close, I hope you guys can handle that style, i will be mostly visual with no maps, relying on description with rules in red, I hope that helps.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 13, 2005)

I like the brief interlude, that worked really well. That lets us see some behind the scenes stuff but nothing we can metagame off of.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Apr 13, 2005)

Agreed ! Great fun Evil Ujio.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Apr 13, 2005)

*Important NPCs Introduced thus far!*

*Captain Horga*

Captain Horga is a veteran of the wars, and although relatively young won this “post” for his service.  He is a simple man with simple values and honors his wife and child in all he does.  He is a large orc with one missing eye and a patch to cover the scarred remnants of his missing eye.  He wears clean silver chain mail and often rides his dire wolf mount, Scorn into battle.  The people of the village respect him and he has proven his worth many times in battle and as a leader. 

*Mirlus Fireborn*

Born during the war, Mirlus is an orphan of the wars, and never knew his family.  He had an affinity for the powers of the spirit though and was trained in the mastery of the spirits.  He came to Korga’s Stand over two years ago as a wanderer and has since become the village healer and aide to Captain Horga.  The two have become steady friends in the intervening years.  Mirlus has defended the lands of Korga’s Stand many times and his powers to heal have made him very respected amongst the populace.  Mirlus has a slim build for an orc and usually dresses in practical clothes of crimson and black, he is very conscious of what he wears and always tries to wear the most stylish of clothes, for an orc he is quite handsome and well groomed.

*Lekah of the Darkspear Tribe*

Lekah is a lean, beautiful troll woman; she is very confident in her looks and very confident in her abilities.  She is playful, but also very insulting at times, and tends to see things in degrees of just how much she can get out of something.  She is anything but altruistic, and does not go out of her way to help people.  In her mind if you can’t help yourself, then you are weak and deserve whatever you get.

Currently she is a traveler from her adopted village, and she enjoys to travel and se where the wind takes her.  She is fiercely independent and deals with people on her terms or not at all, but she has a softer side, when she chooses to reveal it, which is rare.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Apr 26, 2005)

Updated the list of characters.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 28, 2005)

"OOC: I mean, save up Rageing until we will really need it folks. Ok ? So dap lan iz to wade in and hope for the best. Cool.  And I advice our combat guys to gand up on one foe to ensure eliminating one, and watch each other backs. Groog could shot every 5-th round so will save up his gun for one-tusk or masked orc. And in meele is rather useless."

My one feat is extra rage so no real worries on saving it up.


----------



## Evil Ujio (May 12, 2005)

Post coming soon, just tired and long week


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (May 28, 2005)

DM, rosemary's baby ? How nasty.


----------



## Evil Ujio (May 28, 2005)

Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> DM, rosemary's baby ? How nasty.



 Something like that


----------



## Evil Ujio (May 30, 2005)

This first "adventure" is nearly over... which shall set the stage for events to come I hope everyone is having fun


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (May 30, 2005)

I do.


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 30, 2005)

Indeed, it's been an exceptional game thus far.


----------



## Evil Ujio (May 31, 2005)

Each character earns 1500 XP for the first part of the story, Groog earns an extra 300 for impressing me with his banter and insanity  for a total of 1800 for him.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (May 31, 2005)

Well ... as for insanity, wait till Groog will start preparuing explosive goodies agaisnt the Razormanes.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jun 1, 2005)

Make sure to update your character sheet with the new XP totals


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jun 2, 2005)

Oh you are all welcome to buy what you need just remember the 200 GP limit for the village if you want a higher limit you would need to travel to Ogrimmar  but that would a journey  or the Razorwall another village, well larger city actually  which is closer then Ogrimmar, but that would also be a journey as well


----------



## Legolizard (Jun 16, 2005)

I think I need to drop out of this game, It's not the game it's me, too much stuff on my plate, and now that I have a job im going to have even less time for everything. If Rikandur Azebol wants to play as talos as well, seeing that groog and talos got along so well, he is free to. Thanks for having me in your game, I had a lot of fun.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jun 16, 2005)

Legolizard said:
			
		

> I think I need to drop out of this game, It's not the game it's me, too much stuff on my plate, and now that I have a job im going to have even less time for everything. If Rikandur Azebol wants to play as talos as well, seeing that groog and talos got along so well, he is free to. Thanks for having me in your game, I had a lot of fun.



 sorry to see yah go, good luck buddy.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jun 17, 2005)

Och, pity Legolizard.  :\  Wish You good luck.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 18, 2005)

Thanks for playing and best of luck.

I wonder if my troll will now stumble upon a messily dead naga, the first victim of the possessed orc child.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jun 18, 2005)

Hush ! Groog is alone with the kid, don't give DM nasty ideas.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 18, 2005)

Good luck with the job, Legolizard.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jun 29, 2005)

FYI picked up the World of Warcraft Roleplaying Game, the revised game essentially and it is p[urty and very nice, and even includes the Forsaken as a playable class... it is now an OGL product


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jun 30, 2005)

Heh, unfortunately it isn't avaible to me. Would YOu be nice and tell me what are maior differences ? 
If it have any meaning for the game, that is.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jun 30, 2005)

Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> Heh, unfortunately it isn't avaible to me. Would YOu be nice and tell me what are maior differences ?
> If it have any meaning for the game, that is.



 Nothing pressing yet, the game uses WoW terminology for stats now, Strength, Agility, Stamina, Intellect, Spirit, and Charisma... just to name one change.

All races are not effectively EL 0, but some races have Racial Classes that allow them to access some of their races more powerful abilities, in a way.  Each Racial Class only has three levels, thankfully.

I will be using the Community Rules and will most likely use them for Korga's Stand, because they look interesting, and I want to try them out.  Paladins, Druids, Warlocks, Shamans, and Priests are now Core Classes.  Druids, Priests, and Shamans are paths from the Healer core class; while Warlock, Mage, and Necromancer are paths off the Arcanist core class.  Hunter is now a core class as well and Scouts remain.

That is about all i can come up with, from my cursory glance of the book, compatible with the old supplements but you can assume that this book supersedes the old Core rulebook.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jun 30, 2005)

The tome is pretty too, very nice design and in full-color, although some of the images are from in-game graphics of WoW  others are rehashed from other sources including the older supplements.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jun 30, 2005)

Jealously is gnawing on my guts.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jul 1, 2005)

Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> Jealously is gnawing on my guts.



 BTW new technology gadget rules, which I will be going over this weekend!


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jul 1, 2005)

Chmm ... if I only had online source of Tinker & Goblin revised rules. I hope they improved tech rules ... since only thing that is limiting Groog now is lack of gold. And I'm speaking about things that he can build now Gatling Gun anyone ? Chainsaw, Eletrically Charged Axe for Snarrek is quite avaible too.  

So should we update our Chars DM ? For now I can change names of stats to more apporiate. But will need guidance about changes in Tinker class.

And one more thing DM, I want to warn You that as soon as Groog will get chance he will scavenge/build Goblin Shredder and play Steamwarrior !


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jul 1, 2005)

Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> Chmm ... if I only had online source of Tinker & Goblin revised rules. I hope they improved tech rules ... since only thing that is limiting Groog now is lack of gold. And I'm speaking about things that he can build now Gatling Gun anyone ? Chainsaw, Eletrically Charged Axe for Snarrek is quite avaible too.
> 
> So should we update our Chars DM ? For now I can change names of stats to more apporiate. But will need guidance about changes in Tinker class.
> 
> And one more thing DM, I want to warn You that as soon as Groog will get chance he will scavenge/build Goblin Shredder and play Steamwarrior !



 No revisions yet, we are fine as is.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 1, 2005)

There is a pdf conversion document free on www.dtrpg.com in the Sword and Sorcery publisher entry at the World of Warcraft subsection.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jul 1, 2005)

Yeah I have that, if the players wish we can convert at the end of the next story arc, at which point barring death, you guys should level...


----------



## Voadam (Jul 5, 2005)

Any details on the jungle troll racial levels? The conversion says it gets rid of the +1 La and gives a level of jungle troll racial level instead.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jul 6, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Any details on the jungle troll racial levels? The conversion says it gets rid of the +1 La and gives a level of jungle troll racial level instead.



 I will answer this soon, lol they changed alot... but it works the same with some Troll levels


----------



## Voadam (Jul 7, 2005)

Head's up.

I will be on vacation and without internet access from 7/9 to 7/17.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jul 7, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Head's up.
> 
> I will be on vacation and without internet access from 7/9 to 7/17.



 Got it


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jul 7, 2005)

*Changes to Jungle Trolls*

Without Jungle Troll levels they recieve:

 +2 Agility, -2 Intellect, and -2 Chrisma

Medium Size

Low-Light Vision

Rapid Healing (Ex) - Heal twice as quickly as normal, i.e. they heal twice as much HP when they rest.

+1 attack with Thrown weapons

+2 racial bonus on Survival checks

+2 racial bonus to Jump & Tumble checks


----------



## Voadam (Jul 8, 2005)

No strength?

OK and with 1 level of jungle troll? 

So according to the conversion document I could keep the barbarian 2 and instead of LA +1 with their traits get 1 jungle troll racial level.

Or I could go barbarian 1 and jungle troll 2.

Since I have rage and extra rage I think I want to keep at least level 1 barbarian.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jul 8, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> No strength?
> 
> OK and with 1 level of jungle troll?
> 
> ...



 With 1 level you get +1 BAB; +2 Fort, +2 REF, and +0 Will; +1 Stamina; Improved Rapid Healing (Ex) - Heal your Stamina bonus in HP every hour, replaces Rapid Healing; 1d8 HD

It should be noted they don't gain Strength anymore...


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jul 14, 2005)

Sorry for slow pace, since Voadam will be back by Monday trying not to get too far into the battle, since this will be a doozy... haha Resident Evil... such a ripe inspiration...


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jul 14, 2005)

No problem DM ! I wish Groog would have Rocked Boots or Nemesis's Railgun.  
And i thought of this game/movie from two reasons. Dead Village/town full of moving corpses and (movie) read head tough woman.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 20, 2005)

Evil Ujio said:
			
		

> With 1 level you get +1 BAB; +2 Fort, +2 REF, and +0 Will; +1 Stamina; Improved Rapid Healing (Ex) - Heal your Stamina bonus in HP every hour, replaces Rapid Healing; 1d8 HD
> 
> It should be noted they don't gain Strength anymore...




Yes, that does stand out.

And second racial level for them? 
I'm guessing d8 HD, +1 BAB, +1 F, +1 R, +0 W, and probably another stat increase and another improvement on healing.

I'm assuming we won't convert until after the corpse battle.

This is quite a change in them, so I'll lose +4 str, +4 con, and gain +2 dex and +1 con (at first level of racial class) as well as +1 on thrown weapons, turning them from melee barbarian brutes to sleek jungle rangers. Perfect for Lekah I guess, though it will knock down Snarrek quite a bit.

I only played Warcraft 1 with orcs and humans so I never saw jungle trolls, have they changed as drastically in the computer game as well?


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jul 21, 2005)

Correct not till after the fight, and yes they have changed from the first Warcraft RPG, and the trolls as they are seen in the MMORPG seem much more lithe and acrobatic then brutish and strong.

Just my observations


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jul 21, 2005)

No, in game ... Warcraft 2, that introduces them into the Horde, trolls were missile troops. Throving axes and all. No meele brutality.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 27, 2005)

I can't quite tell from the description how many zombies are in front of us or are behind us and in between one tusk and us.

If I thought we couldn't bust out of the mass I would suggest we all rush one tusk and hope that dropping him would end the animation, but I think I will continue to press on forward in hopes of escape.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jul 27, 2005)

Well, Your movement rate is twice the Zombies and mine.  

My only satisfaction would be if I would drop the One Tusk before Zombie ate my brilliant brain. I have no friggin chance of escaping ... Movement 20' guarantee that.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jul 27, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> I can't quite tell from the description how many zombies are in front of us or are behind us and in between one tusk and us.
> 
> If I thought we couldn't bust out of the mass I would suggest we all rush one tusk and hope that dropping him would end the animation, but I think I will continue to press on forward in hopes of escape.




Haha yes the description is vague because well it is chaos, but you are making headway to escape... poor Groog...


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jul 28, 2005)

That's disadvantage I had in mind, short legs can kill.  
And at least One Tusk will have some burn marks. Groog still have 9 HP and 3 Alchemical fires. 

Pity that Groog didn't had the chance to flee at the slightest sign of troubles. :\


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jul 28, 2005)

Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> That's disadvantage I had in mind, short legs can kill.
> And at least One Tusk will have some burn marks. Groog still have 9 HP and 3 Alchemical fires.
> 
> Pity that Groog didn't had the chance to flee at the slightest sign of troubles. :\




where is the fun in that?


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jul 28, 2005)

Be out of town at a Concert till Friday btw


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jul 28, 2005)

Where ? That Groog might, just might, avenge himself somewhat. He's lawful ... if You don't remember.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 3, 2005)

It's frustrating not knowing the talks between groog and the humans. But I've been good.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Aug 4, 2005)

Learn languages, Groog would gladly help. For ale or two, we are buddies after all.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 8, 2005)

"Annoyed goblin silenced himself, to not shot Snarrek in the back."

And you have not had time to unjam it yet, I think.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Aug 8, 2005)

Groog was too annoyed to remember this unnice facet of existence.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 12, 2005)

Anybody got a description or link to a picture of a shredder?


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Aug 12, 2005)

Nope. All in all Shredder's leasing seems a good idea to wipe out zombies. Unless Groog would manage to crash the machine spectacularly.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 13, 2005)

Edit: Oops, I see Ujio's already posted a pic in the IC thread.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Aug 14, 2005)

Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> Nope. All in all Shredder's leasing seems a good idea to wipe out zombies. Unless Groog would manage to crash the machine spectacularly.



 Haha that would be fun to see.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Aug 14, 2005)

But unfortunately I have no gold to afford that.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 17, 2005)

I expect to be offline from Friday until Monday.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Aug 20, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> I expect to be offline from Friday until Monday.



 BTW you each gain 1800 XP and can update using the new Revised Rules, if you need help updating please ask me


----------



## Evil Ujio (Aug 21, 2005)

Bump for recruiting one more


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 21, 2005)

Evil Ujio said:
			
		

> Bump for recruiting one more



I have not a single one of the Warcraft books but I would be interested...  Not sure if you want someone who cannot even make his own character though.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Aug 21, 2005)

We alvays want more volontuers to Groog's experiments !  

BS, first ... what kind of player would you want to be ? Currently we have:
Barbarian Troll (Fighter Slot)
"Shaman" Orc (Cleric Slot)
Tinker Goblin ( Demolition squad/ self appointed leader slot) 

Ask questions and we will do our best to help. 
First ... emphasize who You want to be.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 21, 2005)

Unfortunately I don't have the revised rules. Before I advance him, are there any changes that would affect Garrak?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 21, 2005)

Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> BS, first ... what kind of player would you want to be ? Currently we have:




Hmmm, are you guys limited to playing the hoard?  (I think that's the name...  Basically the goblinoids.)

If so I’m not sure…  I melee fighter if you need another one or maybe a rogue if you don’t...


----------



## Evil Ujio (Aug 21, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Hmmm, are you guys limited to playing the hoard?  (I think that's the name...  Basically the goblinoids.)
> 
> If so I’m not sure…  I melee fighter if you need another one or maybe a rogue if you don’t...



 The Horde, and yes it would be preferrable to be Horde... 

They don't have a rogue per se as a player character.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 21, 2005)

Evil Ujio said:
			
		

> The Horde, and yes it would be preferrable to be Horde...




Oops.    Yeah Horde.  



			
				Evil Ujio said:
			
		

> They don't have a rogue per se as a player character.




Do they have an NPC rogue then?


----------



## Evil Ujio (Aug 21, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Do they have an NPC rogue then?




There is a female scout/rogue like character but play what you like.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 22, 2005)

Evil Ujio said:
			
		

> There is a female scout/rogue like character but play what you like.



That could be fun...  Would you like me to play a previously made character?  

What race is she?

And what PCs are active?  (I found the RG)


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 22, 2005)

*jumps at the chance to play with Bro Shatterstone in any game*

I know you are going to be full when you add Bro in, but could I be added as an alt?

*rejumps back into the lurker world*


----------



## elapse (Aug 22, 2005)

*New recruits*

Any room for an undead warlock?


----------



## Krug (Aug 22, 2005)

Wouldn't mind being an alternate on this one... 

Come on a drunk Pandaren sorcerer or something...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 22, 2005)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> *jumps at the chance to play with Bro Shatterstone in any game*




I'm not all that.  

But I'm down a number of games Verbatim so if you see something you want to play in let me know and will join it together.


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 22, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I'm not all that.
> 
> But I'm down a number of games Verbatim so if you see something you want to play in let me know and will join it together.




I beg to differ mister almost 12K posts..

I think you will have fun with this one amigo, and I will keep lurking until something catches the eye, and just to be safe I will draft up the Tauren scout/fighter idea I had while running today.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 22, 2005)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> I beg to differ mister almost 12K posts..




Well thanks!  That's very nice of you.   (Would it make you feel better to know there is another PbP forum I post at and I have 4000 + posts there...  Secound highest is around 2K now.)



			
				Verbatim said:
			
		

> I think you will have fun with this one amigo, and I will keep lurking until something catches the eye, and just to be safe I will draft up the Tauren scout/fighter idea I had while running today.




Cool on both accounts.   and as I said do let me know when you find another game that interests you and I jump in it.   (It’s been way to long since we gamed together.  )


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 22, 2005)

I think at the rate I post it will take me about three years to get to 6K...much less 12K..

If you are a fan of Warcraft MMORPG then I really think you will enjoy this game Bro. I have been following it from its onset, and have enjoyed it since Act I..


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 22, 2005)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> I think at the rate I post it will take me about three years to get to 6K...much less 12K..




Hmmm, that could be true.  



			
				Verbatim said:
			
		

> If you are a fan of Warcraft MMORPG then I really think you will enjoy this game Bro. I have been following it from its onset, and have enjoyed it since Act I..




Honesty, I've never played it.  I can only imagine how many how’s I would "waste" on a MMORPG and truth be told.  I've only played the first Warcraft.  (I still have it laying around somewhere on floppies.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 22, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> That could be fun...  Would you like me to play a previously made character?
> 
> What race is she?
> 
> And what PCs are active?  (I found the RG)




Lekah is a jungle troll with mysterious intentions and romantically linked to Snarrek my troll.

Active PCs are me with the jungle troll barbarian, Rikandur with a techno goblin, and Festy dog with a shaman orc.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 22, 2005)

In a request for info about the jungle troll new racial levels I got supplied the following, if it is accurate and we go to ECL 4 now then I'm thinking Barb 2 jungle troll 2 and have fast healing. As well as losing significant amounts of strength (4) and con(3) but gaining some dex(3) from the old modifiers.

Jungle Troll

*Agility (dex) +2, Int -2, Cha -2
*Medium size
*Spd: 30ft
*Low-light vision
*Rapid Healing (Ex): Jungle Trolls heal twice as quickly as normal (they heal double the normal number of hit points after a period of rest). Trolls can improve this natural ability further by taking Racial levels.
* +1 Racial bonus to hit with thrown weapons
* +2 Racial bonus on survival checks. Survival is a class skill for all Jungle Trolls.
* +2 Racial bonus on Jump and Tumble checks. These are always class skills for Jungle Trolls.
* blah
* blah
* blah
* favored class: blah

Jungle Troll levels:
BA: good
HD: d8 (not sure I agree with that, but oh well)
Saves: fort and ref.
Skills: 2 + int, blahblah
Class Skills: get the book already!

lvl 1: +1 Stamina (con), improved rapid healing: Troll heals 1hp per point of stamina (con) Mod every hour. This replaces Rapid Healing.

lvl 2: +1 Agility (dex), Fast Healing 1: this replaces the improved rapid healing.

lvl 3: +1 stamina (con), Troll healing: the jungle troll gains Fast Healing = to .5 of his stamina (Con) mod to a minimum of 1. Thus a Troll with 22 Sta (con) has Fast Healing 3.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 22, 2005)

Having seen the swap in who’s playing a character go wrong, not to meant one so connected to another pc I’m going to look at someone besides the female troll.

Bob quit this game? :shock:


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Aug 22, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Having seen the swap in who’s playing a character go wrong, not to meant one so connected to another pc I’m going to look at someone besides the female troll.




 Then ... maybe Tauren ? Totem Warrior or somesuch. Or, if You are going all the way to fit the partay better take wizbang slot. For example You could be warlock/mage appertince of the Green Witch. But expect unfriendly reaction from my goblin.
Groog trusts Garrak only because shamanic mumbo-jumbo is less magical and more herbalism and show. And Garrak is more warrior than Shaman. Anyway Groog wouldn't accept magic in any form, even with his life at the stake. "DEMONIC CORRUPTION !!!"  



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Bob quit this game? :shock:




Yeah ... RL issues, Y'know.

So ... have You decided Yet who Your PC would be ?


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 23, 2005)

*roots for a Tauren Runemaster*


----------



## Evil Ujio (Aug 23, 2005)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> *roots for a Tauren Runemaster*



 Bigger post forthcomiong but rather not have another Runemaster, I wasn't too fond of the class in the first place; but a Tauren would be nice.


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 23, 2005)

*nod*

If you do decide to open it up again, or start another WoW game, please keep me in mind. I have a Tauren Fighter/Scout about 50% fleshed out..


----------



## Evil Ujio (Aug 23, 2005)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> *nod*
> 
> If you do decide to open it up again, or start another WoW game, please keep me in mind. I have a Tauren Fighter/Scout about 50% fleshed out..



 Flesh him out then.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Aug 23, 2005)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Unfortunately I don't have the revised rules. Before I advance him, are there any changes that would affect Garrak?




Well the Healer class remains but now it is three different paths, Shaman, Priest, and Druid, those classes are no longer PrC anymore.  I don't think Orc stats changed too much, just need to know if you are taking another level of Shaman or Barbarian.


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 23, 2005)

Will get working on him all the way finished..

Lvl 3 to begin with correct?


----------



## Evil Ujio (Aug 23, 2005)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> Will get working on him all the way finished..
> 
> Lvl 3 to begin with correct?



 Yes you are correct.


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 23, 2005)

I am going back through the OOC thread, but what is the starting stat build? Sorry for so many questions, but trying to hurry to but numbers to the concept..


----------



## Evil Ujio (Aug 23, 2005)

Evil Ujio said:
			
		

> Character creation will use a stat array of 17, 15, 13, 11, 10, and 8.  The players will start at 3rd level and should be non-evil in alignment and can be any Horde aligned or independent race.  Wealth will be the standard for a third level character and you can spend no more then half your wealth on any single item. I will post more info about Korga’s Stand momentarily, but it is an old outpost bordering lands that are known to be held by the fierce humanoids known as quillboars…




This should help


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks...that clears it right up..


----------



## Evil Ujio (Aug 23, 2005)

http://download.white-wolf.com/download/download.php?file_id=394

Link to conversion file in pdf format.


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 23, 2005)

Here is rough draft of char so far of Greyhorn the Rover.

Edit 1:I edited the Move Silently/Hide merger, but still applied the Large size -4 to the skillset, changed Dex to Agl and Fighter to Warrior, but left his initial funds at 2nd lvl. I know the char history is still a little slim, but I wanted to give you a finished product before my shift starts. I will type up something more fleshed out tonight and pop it up later on.

Edit 2: I am thinking about taking Greyhorn down the path to eventually become a Beastmaster, but that is much further down the road than where we are at now. Also, if somebody sees something I flubbed on/ has a suggestion, please send it this way. 

[sblock]

Greyhorn 1st lvl Tauren/1st level Warrior/ 1st-level Scout
Neutral Good Medium Humanoid (Tauren)
Hit Dice: 1d10+1d10+1d8+6+3 (33/33)
Initiative: +2
Speed: 30'
Armor Class: 16 (10 base, +4 Armor, +2 Dex)
Base Attack/Grapple: +1/+3
Attack: +6 melee (mw Tauren Halberd 2d6+4, x3); +6 melee (Shortspear 1d6+4, x2); +5 melee (Quarterstaff 1d6+4/1d6+4, x2); +2 ranged (Composite Longbow 1d8+3, x3); +2 ranged (Javelin 1d6+4, x2, 30ft); +3 ranged (Shortspear 1d6+4, x2, 20ft)
Full Attack: +6 melee (mw Tauren Halberd 2d6+4, x3)
Space/Reach: 5'/5'
Special Attacks: Tauren Charge
Special Qualities: Martial Weapon Prof Longspears and Shortspears, Weapon Familiarity Tauren Halberds and Tauren Totems, +2 racial bonus w/ Handle Animal and Survival, +1 attack rolls with Longspear and Shortspear
Saves: fort +6, ref +4, will +2
Abilities: str 18, agl 15, con 15, int 10, wis 11, cha 8
Skills: Climb +6 (2), Craft (Weaponsmithing) +2 (2), Handle Animal +3 (3), Heal +3 (3), Knowledge (Nature) +3 (1), Listen +4 (4), Ride +4 (0), Spot (2), Stealth +6 (4), Survival +8 (4)
Feats: Track  (1st lvl Scout bonus), Animal Affinity(1st), Toughness(1st lvl Fi Bonus), 
XP: 3000/6000
Weight: 315lb
Height: 6'9"
Languages: Common, Taur-ahe

Equipment: 2700gp
Quiver of the Long Hunt (Quiver of Ehlonna)
MW Tauren Halberd
Composite Longbow*** (Str +3) w/60 arrows*
18 Javelins**
Quarterstaff***
Shortspear***
Chain Shirt 
backpack 
bedroll 
flint & steel 
whetstone 
Spidersilk Rope 50’ 
Rover outfit (explorer equiv)

*Held in first part of quiver (60/60 filled)
**Held in second part of quiver (18/18 filled)
***Held in third part of quiver (3/6 filled)

Description:
Greyhorn was named for the single gray horn he developed as he came of age. The horn is fully developed on his left side, with little more than a small nub marking the area on the right. While to many of the smaller races Grayhorn may appear large and imposing, he has not hit his "growth" as his people see it. They are hoping that while traveling he will develop fully as one of the clan. His time as a Rover has atrophied his already limited social skills and while he knows contact with others are a necessary evil, he does not go out of his way to make it happen. 

Greyhorn’s mane is a russet hued color with deep set brown eyes that have made some strangers think the slow talking Rover is an easy mark. However, while it does take Greyhorn a little longer to grasp some concepts, he is no fool.

While his possessions are few, Greyhorn carries a finely crafted ashwood bow and a tauren crafted halberd of masterwork quality. His one concession to the dangers he faces as a Rover is to wear a shirt of worked steel mesh. The metal feels unnatural to him, but it has saved his life on several occasions.

History:
Among the taurens, there are those chosen to patrol the boundries of their homeland and provide an advanced warning should any danger be spotted. It is often a lonely road to travel, but for those who do it, a great deal of respect is given. Greyhorn is one of the few who can handle the strain of separation from the clan and while he has been a Rover only a short time, he knows this is the path the Earth Mother has destined for him.

Greyhorn has taken to patrolling further and further north of Thunder Bluff. There has been an increase in activity by the porcine Quillboars and Greyhorn does not want his people caught unaware should they turn their eyes southwards towards the plains his tribes call home. [/sblock]


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 23, 2005)

As I only have the old stuff on CD, what does being a 1st lvl Tauren equate to? Are there hps with it? Also, should I reconfigure my gold now for a 3rd lvl char, or leave it at 2nd?

Sorry again for so many questions...


----------



## Evil Ujio (Aug 23, 2005)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> As I only have the old stuff on CD, what does being a 1st lvl Tauren equate to? Are there hps with it? Also, should I reconfigure my gold now for a 3rd lvl char, or leave it at 2nd?
> 
> Sorry again for so many questions...



 I will check it more thoroughly this evening, and you should use money as if he is 3rd.


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 23, 2005)

Rog...when I get off shift, or take my supper break, I will look into getting his gear for 3rd. Also, I know it is just a flavor thing, but the only thing Greyhorn will ever craft with his Weaponcrafting skill is arrows, and maybe a stone weapon if worse was to come to worse.

I also just realized I didn't place the armor check penalty in, but will fix that asap as well.

Thanks again for letting me post him up for you to look over.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 23, 2005)

Is this the new edition rulebook for this game?  (Link)  aka is this the one I need for this game?


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 23, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Bob quit this game? :shock:




 

I don't drop out of many games, but when I do I try to pull out before getting involved in the plot. I hate sticking DM's with my character in the middle of a conversation to be NPC'd.

I have been keeping a *very* lazy watch on this game, and it looks like Evil Ujio is doing a solid job.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Aug 24, 2005)

Yes that is the correct version of the game Brother Shatterstone.

*Tauren*

+2 Strength
-2 Agility
Medium Size
Speed 30 feet
Natural Weapons (Ex): 1d8 horn damage
Weapon Familiarity: Tauren Halberds & Totems as martial weapons
Weapon Proficiency: Longspears and Shortspears
+2 racial bonus on Handle Animal & Survival
Automatic Languages: Common, Taur-ahe

*Tauren Racial Level 1*

+0 Attack Bonus
+2 Fort
+0 Ref
+2 Will
+1 Strength
Tauren Charge (Ex): Gore attack deals + 1.5 times the normal strength modifier for damage plus normal charge rules.
Hit Points: 1d10


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 24, 2005)

Evil Ujio: I am about to upgrade his inventory, but all it really consists of is me buying a Quiver of Ehlonna, but rename it into something more WoW sounding. Also, could I have crafted the composite bow I use? Just trying to make it more personal than something he bought, but I understand if you would prefer me to keep it more simple.

Also, was there any further changes with the taking of 1 lvl of Tauren racial class?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 24, 2005)

Evil Ujio said:
			
		

> Yes that is the correct version of the game Brother Shatterstone.




Thanks. 

Hey why doesn't Verbatim take my spot?  I do believe he was the first to reply after me, his character is farther along than mine, I feel like I need the book to be in this game, (not do to rule changes but do to the fluff and history of games, and world, that I do not know) and I can take Verbatim's spot on the alternate list while I look into getting the book.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Aug 24, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Thanks.
> 
> Hey why doesn't Verbatim take my spot?  I do believe he was the first to reply after me, his character is farther along than mine, I feel like I need the book to be in this game, (not do to rule changes but do to the fluff and history of games, and world, that I do not know) and I can take Verbatim's spot on the alternate list while I look into getting the book.



 Fine with me, Verbatim please explain what you mean do you need more info then my post above?


----------



## Evil Ujio (Aug 24, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> I have been keeping a *very* lazy watch on this game, and it looks like Evil Ujio is doing a solid job.





Thank you, I am having fun and it helps that I play WoW religiously I think.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 24, 2005)

Evil Ujio said:
			
		

> Thank you, I am having fun and it helps that I play WoW religiously I think.



I hate to take you away from the PbP forums but I was wonder if you knew that ENworld had its own WoW guild?


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 24, 2005)

Evil Ujio: think I posted right before you put that up there. Sorry about that. When I am not getting sent to Iraq and Korea, I also will admit to being hooked on WoW. What server do you play on?

Bro: I really don't want to take your spot amigo, as I would feel really guilty about it. Sorta feel like I am pushing you out of the way...


----------



## Evil Ujio (Aug 24, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I hate to take you away from the PbP forums but I was wonder if you knew that ENworld had its own WoW guild?



 Didn't know that I play on Mal'ganis in Bee a Honey a hardcore slacker guild.  I am also military so I have been and back again.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 24, 2005)

Evil Ujio said:
			
		

> Didn't know that I play on Mal'ganis in Bee a Honey a hardcore slacker guild.  I am also military so I have been and back again.



Ah cool.  I got out of the navy earlier this month.  I wish you nothing but luck.


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 24, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Ah cool.  I got out of the navy earlier this month.  I wish you nothing but luck.




Bro:[sblock]Not to further sidetrack things, but if you are out of the Navy now Bro are you coming to the darkside of the force and becoming a contractor like me?[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 24, 2005)

Verbatim: [sblock]Doubtful.  I moved back home, and loving it, Kansas City MO, and there isn’t much contracting work in KCMO.  (At least that I know of.) [/sblock]


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 24, 2005)

Evil Ujio: Could you e-mail me the full racial progression? I may take two lvls in Tauren and just one in scout to begin with, but wanted to see what the pros and cons would be before I did so.

I should have the char ready by tomorrow, my time later this evening your time.

The e-mail is crow112101(at)yahoo(dot)com.

Thanks in advance and I have no problem stepping aside for Bro, it honestly is the least I can do since he did apply first.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 24, 2005)

I only played WoW I as well and the only book I have is the manual of monsters and the pdf gazeteer lands of conflict from when dtrpg.com had it as a free promotional offer. I'm exploring the new warcraft world from the perspective of an ignorant troll barbarian and enjoying learning about things as we go.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 24, 2005)

Hmm, I don't have the revised book and don't know if I can get it any time soon, but if shaman's now a core class Garrak is going to need some changes. I may keep the level of barbarian to keep things simple (I had originally taken it to better meet the prereqs for shaman PrC), but I don't know how that would work with the new shaman class since I lack the book.


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 25, 2005)

Evil Ujio: [sblock]Sorry for the delay, but just woke up after my shift. Could I see what the next Tauren racial lvl gives? I am leaning towards taking that and just one lvl of scout, but wanted to see before I made that call and finished him up all the way. The eqiup is updated, so after I make that last call, I will repost the edited char.[/sblock]


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 25, 2005)

Evil Ujio: Have edited the sheet and updated everything as best I could.

All: Feel free to look at the sheet and let me know if I made too many huge errors. Greyhorn's initial gear is aimed solely on reflecting his status as a Rover. He would carrry only the bare essentials and in the most efficient way possible.

Looking forward to getting to meet all of you IC.

[sblock]
Greyhorn the Rover
1st lvl Tauren/1st level Warrior/ 1st-level Scout
Neutral Good Medium Humanoid (Tauren)
Hit Dice: 1d10+1d10+1d8+6+3 (33/33)
Initiative: +2
Speed: 30'
Armor Class: 16 (10 base, +4 Armor, +2 Dex)
Base Attack/Grapple: +1/+3
Attack: +6 melee (mw Tauren Halberd 2d6+4, x3); +6 melee (Shortspear 1d6+4, x2); +5 melee (Quarterstaff 1d6+4/1d6+4, x2); +2 ranged (Composite Longbow 1d8+3, x3); +2 ranged (Javelin 1d6+4, x2, 30ft); +3 ranged (Shortspear 1d6+4, x2, 20ft)
Full Attack: +6 melee (mw Tauren Halberd 2d6+4, x3)
Space/Reach: 5'/5'
Special Attacks: Tauren Charge
Special Qualities: Martial Weapon Prof Longspears and Shortspears, Weapon Familiarity Tauren Halberds and Tauren Totems, +2 racial bonus w/ Handle Animal and Survival, +1 attack rolls with Longspear and Shortspear
Saves: fort +6, ref +4, will +2
Abilities: str 18, agl 15, con 15, int 10, wis 11, cha 8
Skills: Climb +6 (2), Craft (Weaponsmithing) +2 (2), Handle Animal +3 (3), Heal +3 (3), Knowledge (Nature) +3 (1), Listen +4 (4), Ride +4 (0), Spot (2), Stealth +6 (4), Survival +8 (4)
Feats: Track (1st lvl Scout bonus), Animal Affinity(1st), Toughness(1st lvl Fi Bonus), 
XP: 3000/6000
Weight: 315lb
Height: 6'9"
Languages: Common, Taur-ahe

Equipment: 2700gp
Quiver of the Long Hunt (Quiver of Ehlonna)
MW Tauren Halberd
Composite Longbow*** (Str +3) w/60 arrows*
18 Javelins**
Quarterstaff***
Shortspear***
Chain Shirt 
backpack 
bedroll 
flint & steel 
whetstone 
Spidersilk Rope 50’ 
Rover outfit (explorer equiv)

*Held in first part of quiver (60/60 filled)
**Held in second part of quiver (18/18 filled)
***Held in third part of quiver (3/6 filled)

Description:
Greyhorn was named for the single gray horn he developed as he came of age. The horn is fully developed on his left side, with little more than a small nub marking the area on the right. While to many of the smaller races Grayhorn may appear large and imposing, he has not hit his "growth" as his people see it. They are hoping that while traveling he will develop fully as one of the clan. His time as a Rover has atrophied his already limited social skills and while he knows contact with others are a necessary evil, he does not go out of his way to make it happen. 

Greyhorn’s mane is a russet hued color with deep set brown eyes that have made some strangers think the slow talking Rover is an easy mark. However, while it does take Greyhorn a little longer to grasp some concepts, he is no fool.

While his possessions are few, Greyhorn carries a finely crafted ashwood bow and a tauren crafted halberd of masterwork quality. His one concession to the dangers he faces as a Rover is to wear a shirt of worked steel mesh. The metal feels unnatural to him, but it has saved his life on several occasions.

History:
Among the taurens, there are those chosen to patrol the boundries of their homeland and provide an advanced warning should any danger be spotted. It is often a lonely road to travel, but for those who do it, a great deal of respect is given. Greyhorn is one of the few who can handle the strain of separation from the clan and while he has been a Rover only a short time, he knows this is the path the Earth Mother has destined for him.

Greyhorn has taken to patrolling further and further north of Thunder Bluff. There has been an increase in activity by the porcine Quillboars and Greyhorn does not want his people caught unaware should they turn their eyes southwards towards the plains his tribes call home. [/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Aug 31, 2005)

I will be away on vacation 9/2-9/6 and also 9/9


----------



## Evil Ujio (Aug 31, 2005)

Sorry for delay I will be posting answer to the questions this evening I hope.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Sep 6, 2005)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> Evil Ujio: Have edited the sheet and updated everything as best I could.
> 
> All: Feel free to look at the sheet and let me know if I made too many huge errors. Greyhorn's initial gear is aimed solely on reflecting his status as a Rover. He would carrry only the bare essentials and in the most efficient way possible.
> 
> ...



Alright, I will have a spot for him very soon Verbatim, actually this week I will get your character started.

*Festydog*

Healer (Shaman) up to 4th Stuff follows 

*Healer 1*
+0 Attack Bonus
+2 Fort
+0 Ref
+2 Will
Brew potion, Augur (SP): Cast Augury once per day as a spell-like ability; equals his caster level.
Domains - Elements, Spirits domains

*Healer 2*
+1 Attack Bonus
+3 Fort
+0 Ref
+3 Will

*Healer 3*
+2 Attack Bonus
+3 Fort
+1 Ref
+3 Will

*Healer 4*
+3 Attack Bonus
+4 Fort
+1 Ref
+4 Will
Flametongue/Frostbrand (Su): The Shaman can sacrifice a spell slot of 1st level or higher and can imbue a weapon with either the flaming or frost special weapon properties.  Once per day.  The property lasts a number of rounds equal to 1 + his Spirit modifier, minimum of 1 round.  Deals an extra 1d6 fire or frost damage per hit.

*Choose One*
Elements Lesser Power - Master of Elements (Su): You cast Elements spell at +1 spell level.

Spirits Lesser Power - Favored of the Spirits (Su): You cast Spirits spells at +1 caster level.

Domain Spells will be later hope this helps  highly suggest at least buying the PDF file from Drivethrutpg.com


----------



## Evil Ujio (Sep 6, 2005)

Evil Ujio said:
			
		

> I quoted myself.



 Verbatim is officially started now.

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showpost.php?p=2545422&postcount=449


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 7, 2005)

Ah, many thanks for the info Ujio. I'll get the pdf but I can't imagine it being very soon, I'll get it though.

Interesting quote btw.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Sep 8, 2005)

Bump just because.


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 8, 2005)

Posting now DM sir....

Sorry for being tardy, but trying to get my feet back underneath me after coming back to the states and returning to the home office. Life is much simpler when you work away from everyone..*L*


----------



## Evil Ujio (Sep 8, 2005)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> Posting now DM sir....
> 
> Sorry for being tardy, but trying to get my feet back underneath me after coming back to the states and returning to the home office. Life is much simpler when you work away from everyone..*L*



 NP Glad to have you aboard.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 8, 2005)

I revised Snarrek in the rogues gallery. The new stats are in the bottom of his entry. 45 hp, woohoo!

Are jungle trolls still monstrous humanoids? And is listen on their racial level skill list? I have two skill points from the racial levels to sink into skills.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 8, 2005)

3rd level feat gained, iron will.

4th level ability mod, strength.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Sep 8, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> I revised Snarrek in the rogues gallery. The new stats are in the bottom of his entry. 45 hp, woohoo!
> 
> Are jungle trolls still monstrous humanoids? And is listen on their racial level skill list? I have two skill points from the racial levels to sink into skills.



 Yes Listen is a class skill, and no they are just humanoids now.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 15, 2005)

Gunk, goop. You might call it anti coagulant ointment or maybe it is just an antiseptic. Or a placebo.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Sep 29, 2005)

Be moving so my access will be spotty starting the 30th to around the middle of October, I will pop on when I can but it will be spotty.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Oct 5, 2005)

Verbatim still with us?


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 5, 2005)

As I am about to make a posting on the boards, I am going to have to step aside for now until my work schedule frees up some. My company is fighting for its contract to get extended and I am having to draft up reasons that we are needed to remain. It is very dry tech stuff, but all in all, it is consuming almost all of my time.

I am sorry to have to bow out for the forseeable future, but I will lurk as I can.

I have had a blast with what I was able to do...

V


----------



## Voadam (Oct 5, 2005)

I will be away on vacation from 10/9-10/15.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Oct 14, 2005)

Back from moving


----------



## Voadam (Oct 17, 2005)

Rikandur Azebol, you are doing a fine job on dialogue with the hostile NPCs like the centaurs, keep it up. Course I don't know what you've been saying to the paladiness. Sneaky goblin secret languages and those tricksy pink skins.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Oct 18, 2005)

Snarrek could trust goblins in one thing. They are spinning thing up more and more until everything goes boom.  

Well, guys ... who wishes to kick centaur's ass ? I vote for one of our girls. Paladiness is tough ... and Lekah is a troll. Wich speaks in and of itself.  

Will write things up after voting for funniest duellist.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 19, 2005)

After listening to the Mortal Kombat soundtrack on my commutes this week I'm pumped to handle him myself.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 19, 2005)

And being the only person with fast healing, once I'm through with him I can heal up in time to take on the Blood Mauler.

Snarrek won't pass up the opportunity for personal glory in a contest of champions.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 25, 2005)

A couple quick questions on the disarm situation.

under the srd when you are disarmed your weapon falls into your own square.

"Step Three: Consequences. If you beat the defender, the defender is disarmed. If you attempted the disarm action unarmed, you now have the weapon. If you were armed, the defender’s weapon is on the ground in the defender’s square."

But he disarmed me and flung it five feet then stepped over it so it is in his square.

Can I reach into his space and pick up the axe like I could reach into his square to grab something off his person? Will this draw one or multiple AoOs (Don't yet know if he has combat reflexes)? Do I need to draw him out of the square first?


----------



## Evil Ujio (Oct 25, 2005)

You can grab it, just describing it all fancy like lol  sorry for confusion.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Oct 25, 2005)

Voadam, this centaur isn't as that good ! One more chop of such size and he's dead meat. Remeber to do it very cruelly ... You must show greater savagery than centaurs to be "honored" by them. And I wonder how much Your troll is stronger than this centaur ... If Snarrek would manage to strangle the git, fully armed guy ...  
Well, it would be cinematic don't You think ? And Groog would have +231 Cruelty Mod to Diplomacy.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 26, 2005)

Grapples provoke AoOs. Any damage and the grapple fails, making Snarrek look poor in comparison. Plus if he's size large he'd get a +4 size modifier on his grapple check.

The spikes were for if I got disarmed or sundered and I could not use the axe so I've got my back up plan. Taking the AoO to regain the axe and do big damage again is fine by me.

Btw EU, I'm fine with combat being cinematic and not strictly RAW, I just wanted to clarify the situation.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 28, 2005)

I love death match duels like this. Sorry it is mostly a one person only stage until the combat resolves.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Oct 28, 2005)

It'll be mass slaughter when You'll lose.  So, don't dare to lose.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 12, 2005)

I'm assuming orcish is different from low common.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Dec 12, 2005)

Evil Ujio stated that All Hordities know Orcish, Your Troll too.

Festy, I just couldn't pass the oportunity. And beware ... if Groog catches Your shaman on "spying" he'll be angry. Why don't You just ask him to teach Your orc ? 

Where Garrak learned counting ?  
Trolls almost conviced Groog, and this is giving 3 for climbing up. Garrak count as 1 and Celia, unfortuntely count also as only 1 not 3.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 13, 2005)

Did he? I thought all he said about languages was that Horde common was different from human common.

Ujio?


----------



## Evil Ujio (Dec 13, 2005)

hrrrm... I am not sure if I did or not, I know in the online game Orcish seems to be the common of the Horde... you guys fine with that?


----------



## Voadam (Dec 14, 2005)

Works for me and makes sense. So Orcish is Horde High common while jungle trolls native tongue is low common, though they speak high common as well.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 18, 2005)

Got the book and updated Garrak just in time for combat.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Dec 21, 2005)

Slow posting over the Holiday season 

Happy Holidays


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Dec 21, 2005)

Merry Christmas everyone.   

Groog is ready for "Operation Havoc!"


----------



## Voadam (Dec 22, 2005)

After Friday I will be out pretty much until the 3rd.

Happy holidays!


----------



## Evil Ujio (Dec 29, 2005)

So what is the plan, how are you starting this combat, collapsing the entrance, or trying, or charging or what?


----------

